# What drugs can dogs actually smell?



## Gavin83

Obviously when police use sniffer dogs they are doing so with the purpose of finding coke and we all know they'll find cannabis as well, but what else can dogs actually pick up on? For example, what about stuff like ecstasy and LSD? I've never heard of dogs picking up on pills before but I've never heard it stated it can't be done either.

So, what can those canines smell?


----------



## antithesis

They can smell anything they're trained to smell.

Most dogs are trained for the most common substances, like cocaine, cannabis, herion, etc..

Some are trained for MDMA, some aren't, never heard anything regarding LSD but i'm almost certain they can be trained for that too.


----------



## Jackal

I have serious doubts about dog's smelling out LSD.

*CHECKS*

Here we go!



> Topic in alt.drugs.psychedelics     -  view in Groups BetaNew!
> 
> 
> Start a new topic - Subscribe to this group - About group 	Messages 1 - 8 of 8
> 
> Fixed font - Proportional font
> [Click the star to watch this topic] 	  	Can police dogs smell LSD?
> All 8 messages in topic - view as tree
> 
> From:		matty - view profile
> Date:		Sat 15 Mar 1997 00:00
> Email: 		m...@pianeta.it
> Groups: 		alt.drugs.psychedelics
> Not yet rated
> Rating:
> show options
> Reply | Reply to Author | Forward | Print | Individual Message | Show original | Report Abuse | Find messages by this author
> 
> Does anyne know if police dogs can smell LDS????
> 
> Reply
> 
> 
> From:		Xrxrx - view profile
> Date:		Sun 16 Mar 1997 00:00
> Email: 		Xrxrx <X...@altinet.net>
> Groups: 		alt.drugs.psychedelics
> Not yet rated
> Rating:
> show options
> Reply | Reply to Author | Forward | Print | Individual Message | Show original | Report Abuse | Find messages by this author
> 
> m...@pianeta.it writes: >
> > Does anyne know if police dogs can smell LDS????
> 
> Nope.  Speaking as a former drug-sniffer trainer, the only thing
> dogs can smell are the teeny-tiny little particles that flake off
> whatever it is they are trained to find.  We only trained dogs
> to sniff for narcotics (they'd alert on some folks heart medicine
> too); I suppose the tiny amounts of LSD it would take to get a dog
> high would not be enough for it to smell.  And when you got a big
> enough chunk of the stuff for the dog to smell, well, I can't
> imagine him being able to do much about it . . . nah, the training
> wouldn't be practical to do . . .
> 
> As an oh-by-the-way, if you want to package something so that a dog
> couldn't detect it, what ya gotta do is put the stuff inside a non-
> porus container and make absolutely certain that there is absolutely
> no possibility of any sort of residue on the outside.  Dogs can't
> smell through plastic or glass, but sure can pick up the oils and
> particles that contaminated hands leave on the outside . . .


----------



## Rhombus

Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> A mate of mine got nicked in Farringdon station a couple of weekends ago with pills and PEP pills on him. He said they had dogs. I don't know whether it was the E, the PEP pills or just his dodgy look that gave him away but heh




He'd probably been smoking weed earlier, or was wearing a jacket that was previously exposed to weed smoke. I doubt sniffer dogs would pick up a couple of pills in a bag in someone's pocket as they walked through a train station. When they use them at airports they're sniffing directly over the bags they're checking.

As for LSD, I'm also doubtful that dogs would be trained to smell this, mainly because of the difficulty of obtaining sufficient acid to train the dogs with in the first place. They could certainly be trained to smell blotter paper though.

They have dogs that smell for DVDs now, supposedly to check for piracy but it also gives police at airports another excuse to check the bags of dodgy-looking characters.

Edit: Jude101's post would seem to confirm this, though the part about dogs being unable to smell through plastic could be misleading. A lot of plastic bags have pores large enough to let scent molecules through. You can usually smell weed through a plastic bag with a human nose, so a dog will definitely be able to detect it.


----------



## Rhombus

You could be right, having a dog around gives the police officers pretty much free reign to search anyone and blame it on the dog.


----------



## Jackal

It's like when the fuckers stop you in Airports and while searching the ask questions like " so do you buy weed often" or "do you use many drugs" trying to entrap you so they can hit their bloody arrest targets for the month.

Or is it just me this happens to??


----------



## Bauer095

Drug dogs will only alert officers to a scent when they are given the order to search, to my understanding.

I was told that drug dogs in airports smell drugs for a huge portion of the day but don't go crazy barking or give the cops their signal because they have not been told to search for anything.

This seems to be true.  If a K9 unit went nuts every time he smelled a "jacket that was previously exposed to weed smoke", they would have to get them out of the airport because they'd be barking all day long :D

I'll try and find some facts on this and edit my post in a little bit.


----------



## Evad

The big dogs are generally to catch people who look panicked the little ones are the proper sniffers.


----------



## AuraithX

dogs CAN smell LSD, they even make a synthetic LSD smell to train dogs.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm interested to read some background on that. can you post a link?

thanks

alasdair


----------



## AuraithX

He also claimed the distinction of being the only LSD detector dog in Canada and perhaps the USA at that time. Training to detect LSD was not done in the past because the substance is so dangerous to use. Chemical effects of a micro-dot can be absorbed through the skin and be disastrous to the animal. The SIGMA Chemical Company in St. Louis Missouri selected Bill to work with a drug dog training aid they developed called "pseudo LSD". The product, while safe to dogs, mimics the actual odor that real LSD emanates thereby allowing safe training conditions. Bill and Tengu worked with the new formula and then tested on real Lysergic Acid Diethylamide. The stuff worked, Tengu has proven to be able to locate quantities as small as 5 micro-dots hidden in cabinets, books and vehicles

From the Psuedo LSD website
SIGMA PSEUDO LSD FORMULATION is a canine training aid which can be used in training situations where the handling of potentially toxic, controlled substances would be inappropriate, such as initial training of a new dog or when train rig or demonstrating in front of large crowds. PSEUDO LSD is designed to mimic the odor of illicit lyserglic acid diethylamide (LSD). SIGMA PSEUDO LSD, like all SIGMA PSEUDO- products, is field tested and proven to provide the same canine response as authentic LSD, without the hazards.

While the actual formulation of PS


----------



## masheadatronic

AuraithX said:
			
		

> dogs CAN smell LSD, they even make a synthetic LSD smell to train dogs.



Thats funny seeing as LSD has no smell.


----------



## AuraithX

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> Thats funny seeing as LSD has no smell.


To _humans._

read my last post mashead.


----------



## Misterwize2

I had a pill in my top pocket once when a dog came in and had a sniff around.  Admittedly ti did not get too close but it just buggered off to track down evil Drug dealers who loiter in bars peddling there life destroying wares


----------



## JB

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> Thats funny seeing as LSD has no smell.


Everything has a smell mash, the nose basicaly feels the shape ("the smell") of the molecules, tastes them almost and then the destinctions in shape of molecule give us the effect of smell.


----------



## delta_9

they can obviously smell cocaine, meth, heroin, weed/hash, mushrooms, just about any powder, but im not sure about pills or lsd


----------



## JB

Never understand why people "aren't sure" about dogs being able to smell pills.

Even _I_ can smell a bag of pills, that stinky saffarol smell.


----------



## masheadatronic

AuraithX said:
			
		

> To _humans._
> 
> read my last post mashead.



Its fucking odourless, this be the case whether you are a dog, human or AuraithX. 

The only suggestion I can have is that the dog was smelling a microdot, so whatever the LSD was mixed with on the microdot, the dog was recognising that smell.


----------



## JB

Mash, there is no such thing as odurless, if it exists as a mollecule it has a smell.

If you refere to my earlier analogy, the nose works like a pair of hands feeling the chemical structure and shape of a mollecule.

This shape gives it a smell, if any mollecule comes in to contact with your nose it can be sensed.

It's like our nose reading brail.

Unless LSD is actualy not real, and we've just been eating paper and imagining the trips it has a smell.


----------



## masheadatronic

So does anyone care to tell me what LSD smells like?


----------



## JB

No because my nose is not sensative enough, I'd have to snort a dose that would be life threatening.

A dog on the other hand can sense 1 mollecule floating in a sea of trillions of mollecules and isolate that smell.

EVERYTHING HAS A SMELL.

It's basic lasws of physics


----------



## AuraithX

What the hell is up your ass today. *READ MY LAST POST THEY MAKE A PSEUDO LSD TO TRAIN DOGS.*

I don't know how to make it any more clear to you. 
*
Dogs can be trained to smell LSD, that is a fact*

Read this before you post again; http://www.leerburg.com/lsdform.htm


----------



## masheadatronic

OK SO EVERYTHING HAS A SMELL!

But LSD is always refered to as odourless, perhaps because it does not give off enough molecules for this to be recognisable due to the size of the dose.


----------



## JB

We see in colour while dogs see in shades of gray, we smell in shades of gray while dogs smell a picture made of many colours all around them.


----------



## masheadatronic

AuraithX said:
			
		

> What the hell is up your ass today. *READ MY LAST POST THEY MAKE A PSEUDO LSD TO TRAIN DOGS.*
> 
> I don't know how to make it any more clear to you.
> *
> Dogs can be trained to smell LSD, that is a fact*
> 
> Read this before you post again; http://www.leerburg.com/lsdform.htm



That website looks like it is as valid as talk to frank


----------



## AuraithX

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> That website looks like it is as valid as talk to frank


The dogs can now detect drugs such as Ecstasy, methamphetamine (speed) and even LSD, which were previously thought not to give off an odour. Cannabis, which gives off a strong smell, has previously been the main target of drug dogs.

http://www.norml.org.nz/article78.html


Happy?


----------



## duck_racer

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/search/ProductDetail?ProdNo=P1334&Brand=SIGMA


----------



## masheadatronic

Ok!!!!


----------



## motiv311

i walked past a smell dog on the border in MX, and I was loaded... it didnt even look at me, but man was my heart racing.


i think there were just too many drugs around for the dog to focus


----------



## Jackal

> I suppose the tiny amounts of LSD it would take to get a dog
> high would not be enough for it to smell. And when you got a big
> enough chunk of the stuff for the dog to smell, well, I can't
> imagine him being able to do much about it . . .



In tiny amounts though, in a ziploc. No way would it smell it.


----------



## fastandbulbous

jude101 said:
			
		

> In tiny amounts though, in a ziploc. No way would it smell it.



Well every solid produces small amounts of vapour (gaseous form) unless near absolute zero and it's those molecules that are responsible for producing the sensation of smell. Now whether dogs actually detect the LSD molecules or something that appears as an impurity that is incredibly stinky to dogs, I don't know, but regardless of which it is, if it's an organic molecule chances are it'll be capable of diffusing through a thin walled plastic bag (it actually dissolves in the plasticizer used with the polymer).

If you want to eliminate all smell you need either a metal, glass or similar container that forms an airtight seal (then wash the outside to remove any that accidentally got on the outside if the container)


----------



## masheadatronic

So today you guys have made the word odourless mean absolutely nothing and have no worth in this world!

I think you should contact the oxford dictionary!!! It needs correcting


----------



## AuraithX

LSD isn't odorless, it is a common misconception. 

As stated in the norml article.


----------



## B9

I think they could smell a bitch in heat , pies cooking , and myriad other odours of interest to dogs!


----------



## glitterbizkit

So will a dog usually be trained to smell several substances or just one or two?


----------



## AuraithX

glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> So will a dog usually be trained to smell several substances or just one or two?


Several, Cannabis, cocaine, speed are the most commonly trained ones. They are starting to be trained to also pick up on MDMA, Mushrooms, and Methamphetamine now-a-days though


----------



## duck_racer

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> So today you guys have made the word odourless mean absolutely nothing and have no worth in this world!
> 
> I think you should contact the oxford dictionary!!! It needs correcting



Today we learnt Mash hates it when he is proved incorrect


----------



## JB

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> So today you guys have made the word odourless mean absolutely nothing and have no worth in this world!
> 
> I think you should contact the oxford dictionary!!! It needs correcting


Not really something may be odurless to a human, but that does not mean it does not have a smell.

Merley that we aren't as adept at isolating smells as something like a dog or a cyborg nose and so to us it is odurless. 

If I go back to my dog black/white analogy; because a dog can only see shades of gray, does that mean colours don't exist?


----------



## acidvoodoo

i remember in year 11 at my leavers ball they went to all the trouble of getting a police Dog unit to stand at the door of the Hotel.  Prior to the night they did an assembly demonstration one day where if i remember correctly the dog sniffed out an "ecstacy tablet" from a polo packet or something.
  The only impression I was left with was why are they wasting this police units time on a friday night in a mainy middle class dull town where the only "drug problem" may be a few 15 year olds smoking the odd spliff.  The extensive underage drinking that having the dog there ampylified, however, was overlooked.


----------



## completeki

the fin shaped ovum of a domestic fowl.


----------



## Tranced

I've always thought dogs that were trained to smell LSD would be fairly rare anyway, as it is generally so uncommon.

Cocaine/speed/mdma/weed seem much more likely.


----------



## MrMoss

I dare say *most* dogs are being trained for the "War of Terra" rather than the "War on Drugs" 8)


----------



## Tangerine Dream

^ And both are part of the war on personal freedoms. Mans best friend is being turned against man, by fellow man! or something...


----------



## AuraithX

MrMoss said:
			
		

> I dare say *most* dogs are being trained for the "War of Terra" rather than the "War on Drugs" 8)


And so it should be! I know the "war of terror" is overly exaggerated but I'm still sure there are a lot of nut jobs willing to blow up a plane for a laugh.


----------



## masheadatronic

So the word odourless should only exist to dogs? Or animals which can smell things that humans can't?

I didnt know dogs, spoke in words!


----------



## Tranced

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> So the word odourless should only exist to dogs? Or animals which can smell things that humans can't?
> 
> I didnt know dogs, spoke in words!



Well it's obviously relative - and your (almost) condescending attitude and talk of semantics is doing nothing to stop you looking a bit silly here.


----------



## AuraithX

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> So the word odourless should only exist to dogs? Or animals which can smell things that humans can't?
> 
> I didnt know dogs, spoke in words!


The thread title clearly states "What drugs can dogs actually smell?"

not, "What drugs can humans smell"


----------



## lazzzy

I went in with 4 people carrying pills to global gathering and the dog had a right sniff at all of us, and couldn't smell a thing. We just walked right past the thing.

I also know someone who got caught with 10 pils going into a festival and they just gave him a caution and said "dont do it again". He was one of the 4 who did it again this year


----------



## oliphill

Can dogs smell liquid k?


----------



## felix

^ It would probably remind them of the vets, so they wouldn't say anything. Just in case it gives the coppa any ideas and they go 'hey that reminds me doggie, time for your booster jags!!'.

ahem.


----------



## AuraithX

Yes, dogs can smell practically anything. They can even smell out cancerous cells is urine

I doubt there are very many, if any dogs trained to sniff it out though. since it's not all that popular, and only recently been moved up to class C


----------



## Gavin83

"As an oh-by-the-way, if you want to package something so that a dog
couldn't detect it, what ya gotta do is put the stuff inside a non-
porus container and make absolutely certain that there is absolutely
no possibility of any sort of residue on the outside. Dogs can't
smell through plastic or glass, but sure can pick up the oils and
particles that contaminated hands leave on the outside . . ."

Any truth in this?

Just as some sort of exclaimer I would never dream of even carrying drugs on me, let alone somewhere where dogs are found. It's purely to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## felix

I thought that was refuted earlier in the thread (rightly or wrongly). 

Not worth taking the chance I reckon. OK at a festival I suppose but I certainly wouldn't risk it an airport. Again.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Agreed. I was shocked to find at Global gathering last year they were actually strip seaching people! I just didn't think it would happen. One of my friends had the 'treatment' after re-entering. Luckily he didn't have anything on him.

Fucking dogs.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Dogs can't smell through plastic or glass



Organic molecules in vapour form will diffuse through plastics and as such could possibly be detected by dogs. You need a container made from something inorganic, like glass, and airtight


----------



## Miss Peks

Tangerine Dream said:
			
		

> Agreed. I was shocked to find at Global gathering last year they were actually strip seaching people! I just didn't think it would happen. One of my friends had the 'treatment' after re-entering. Luckily he didn't have anything on him.
> 
> Fucking dogs.


That is terrible! 

I'd expect something like that to happen in Sydney, not here. I wonder how high the success rate was with doing that?


----------



## B9

I think that if that had happened 25 years ago the place would have been up in arms ~ rightly so !


----------



## AuraithX

Stupid having sniffer dogs anyway, drugs are always easily available inside. All you would be doing by eliminating sniffer dogs is making the dealers job harder and the users would know what they were taking it.

Last rave I was at a few people started dropping 10-15min after the entry, I imagine because they got nervous and gubbed all their pills on the way in (as did I, gubbed 4 in the que)


----------



## AuraithX

Lev said:
			
		

> Dropping as in dropped to the floor because they ate all their pills in the queue, because they were scared???  Seems incredibly alien to me..  What rave was that?


yeah dropping the floor.

Fantazia. 6,000 people there though


----------



## Pshaaw

_Taken from dea.org_

*Can (drug sniffing) dogs detect MDMA?*

     Certainly. Heck, humans can often smell it. Not all dogs are trained to spot MDMA (most of those that are focus on smuggling/shipping ports, not casual users.) Another popular question is "if I walk by a drug sniffing dog with some pills on me, will he smell them?" That depends on a lot of factors. If you're carrying a few pills in an air-tight container (ideally having washed the outside of the container and your hands with soapy water) the dog might no be able to smell it. As a more practical matter, drug dogs don't actually give much attention to when they smell drugs unless their handler has ordered them to search. If a dog isn't currently in 'search' mode, you could probably walk by it with a backpack full of heroin and the dog wouldn't alert. After all, they're around drugs a lot, and need to behave when the people with the drugs are police, etc. doing their job.


----------



## Shambles

Whenever I was "involved" in a raid & they sent the dogs in, they were completely useless (or incredibly useful, depending on you perspective). All the little buggers did was jump around like a crackhead on a hotplate. I always made a point of just handing over anything of relevance (within reason) as soon as the door went through, as I found it useful, at the time, to keep a good "working" relationship with the boys in blue.

Missed by sniffer dogs in my shadier past:

1/2 carrier bag full of weed (bagged in 1/8s & 1/4s - gulp!)
1/2 oz of heroin (in a sealy-bag in an empty beer can)
Various small amounts of heroin and crack in a variety of situations.

God bless sniffer dogs!


----------



## Wizzle

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> Never understand why people "aren't sure" about dogs being able to smell pills.
> 
> Even _I_ can smell a bag of pills, that stinky saffarol smell.



Word :D If you have a nice amount of good pills in an enclosed container and you open it you can smell it from miles away.


----------



## RdyFreddie

dogs will not smell any small amounts of drugs if it is put in a condom and shoved up your anal....So Ive heard I have yet to try but a lot of women shove drugs up their vagina and walk right through


----------



## Arnold

^ I shall try that soon with some mushrooms.


----------



## Na Boa

As far as I'm aware, most "sniffer dogs" are just for show. (please excuse my total lack of knowledge of dog breeds here) The big beigey, blackey coloured ones the cunts set on you after the football can't smell shit and are just there to intimidate people into looking shifty.

The ones you've got to look out for are the little white/brown floppy eared ones (that're always being walked around the bottom of the escalators at New Street station that lead to the Pallisades). They're actual sniffer dogs but, afaik, they're only trained to pick out one particular thing so if they're trained to smell weed and you've got weed you're pretty fucked but otherwise you should be golden. 

Also, supposedly dogs get confused by other smells so if you stick your drugs in a shopping bag full of different food stuffs it's a good idea (obviously not that practical for clubbing though)


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Gavin83 said:


> So, what can those canines smell?



Fear.  And human blood.  From 300 paces.


----------



## AuraithX

Arnold said:


> ^ I shall try that soon with some mushrooms.



I wouldn't be too worried tbh. It takes months and a lot of money to train a dog for just 1 specific drug. Mushrooms isn't exactly high up on their list.

These are the ones to worry about

1. Weed (probably the one most dogs are trained for)
2. Crack/Cocaine (I imagine these dogs are mainly used for detecting coke in the postal system)
3. Heroin (same as coke)
4. Amphetamines (to a lesser extent, probably more prolific in the states. I'm not sure if dogs trained for amphetamines would be able to detect speed, meth, and ecstasy as they are so closely related or if each drug would have to be trained individually)
5. Money 

The ability to detect RCs,Ket,Mushies etc are very rarely trained to dogs


----------



## Evad

^ pure conjecture.


----------



## AuraithX

Evad said:


> ^ pure conjecture.



Based on various reports and documentaries I've seen on sniffer dogs. (and what F&B has taught me  )

Plus the fact I know someone who used to train K9s for the lanarkshire police

I'd challenge you to find anything inaccurate in my post. Maybe you should do a bit of research instead of following me around threads?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Just wrap everything in "Bounce" sheets and you will be fine.


----------



## Evad

AuraithX said:


> Based on various reports and documentaries I've seen on sniffer dogs. (and what F&B has taught me  )
> 
> Plus the fact I know someone who used to train K9s for the lanarkshire police
> 
> I'd challenge you to find anything inaccurate in my post. Maybe you should do a bit of research instead of following me around threads?



following you around threads? grow up.
could you show me some of these reports? if you genuinely have them i'm very interested. just the order you have of how many dogs are trained to sniff what. anywhere that says cocaine dogs are mostly used in the mail service. your post wasn't inaccurate really just too many "probably"s. i didn't mean to be a dick but don't try and pass off as fact what you have put together yourself.


----------



## fastandbulbous

As I've mentioned before, cover the offending article in oil of cloves as one of the volatile components of the oil acts as a local anaesthetic (and it doesn't matter how much of the odour is going up the dog's nose, if the nerve fibres leading from the olefactory receptors ain't conducting the nerve impulse, the brain never knows about it). Unfortunately, cocaine isn't volatile enough, so there's a detectable smell at concentrations that are ineffective as a local anaesthetic.

If you're worried about sniffer digs being brought into your house to search, a countermeasure is to get a small bit of hash, dissolve it in isopropanol, put it in a perfume bottle and spray it on carpets, curtains etc all around your house. That way, everything in the house smells of drugs, not just the stash areas - it basically overloads the dog's nose due to the high concentation of smelly molecules everywhere.

A bit more complex, but also effective, is to get some of the chemicals that make up dog pheremones and spray them everywhere. As sex is a basic drive, such things will fuck with hte dog's concentration on the task and render it pretty much effective - think how effective you'd be at your job if while trying to do it you had someone giving you a big come-on  (mrs f&b used to know somebody with a mobile tattoo van, who travelled around places where cannabis is grown. If he ever wanted to take anything across a border, he'd just wait until his dog was in heat. Apparently worked every time!)


----------



## AuraithX

Evad said:


> following you around threads? grow up.
> could you show me some of these reports? if you genuinely have them i'm very interested. just the order you have of how many dogs are trained to sniff what. anywhere that says cocaine dogs are mostly used in the mail service. your post wasn't inaccurate really just too many "probably"s. i didn't mean to be a dick but don't try and pass off as fact what you have put together yourself.



If you read my post again, I never claimed I knew for a fact that cocaine detecting dogs were used mostly in the post.



			
				AuraithX said:
			
		

> 2. Crack/Cocaine (*I imagine* these dogs are mainly used for detecting coke in the postal system)



The drugs that are most commonly trained for, are the most commonly (ab)used. 
However, It's all regional - I imagine in Bristol they have a lot of K sniffing dogs. But in Glasgow, very few or none.

Xanax and meth are on the top of the most widely abused drugs in the states - So you would imagine that a lot of american sniffer dogs are trained to detect them. 


			
				http://www.sniffdogs.com/faq.php said:
			
		

> What drugs can Sniff Dogs detect?
> Sniff Dogs can detect most recreational and illegal substances including marijuana, heroine, methamphetamine, cocaine, Xanax, and Ecstasy. As new drugs enter the market we will bring that new skill to our dogs.



Hey look, they are!

C'mon evad it isn't hard to put 2 and 2 together. You can search for pdfs here if you really want to read some

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/sniffer-dogs--pdf.html


----------



## Evad

what a load of shite! K sniffing dogs in Bristol? You've just made that up! Dogs trained to sniff xanax in america? A quite heavily prescribed drug? doesn't sound too likely to me.

The site you give as a source is a pile of horse shit that spells heroin wrong!

None of your google search evidence seems concrete or even vaguely reliable at all. That PDF search contains nothing of worth at all. I am yet to see anything that has anything to do with sniffer dogs in the UK or any of your claims backed up whatsoever.

As I originally said, everything you have posted is conjecture, making sure other people on't take it as fact. Just trying to stop the spread of misinformation.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

fastandbulbous said:


> As I've mentioned before, cover the offending article in oil of cloves as one of the volatile components of the oil acts as a local anaesthetic (and it doesn't matter how much of the odour is going up the dog's nose, if the nerve fibres leading from the olefactory receptors ain't conducting the nerve impulse, the brain never knows about it). Unfortunately, cocaine isn't volatile enough, so there's a detectable smell at concentrations that are ineffective as a local anaesthetic.
> 
> If you're worried about sniffer digs being brought into your house to search, a countermeasure is to get a small bit of hash, dissolve it in isopropanol, put it in a perfume bottle and spray it on carpets, curtains etc all around your house. That way, everything in the house smells of drugs, not just the stash areas - it basically overloads the dog's nose due to the high concentation of smelly molecules everywhere.
> 
> A bit more complex, but also effective, is to get some of the chemicals that make up dog pheremones and spray them everywhere. As sex is a basic drive, such things will fuck with hte dog's concentration on the task and render it pretty much effective - think how effective you'd be at your job if while trying to do it you had someone giving you a big come-on  (mrs f&b used to know somebody with a mobile tattoo van, who travelled around places where cannabis is grown. If he ever wanted to take anything across a border, he'd just wait until his dog was in heat. Apparently worked every time!)



Are the 5-0 not wise to such tricks, their collective suspicion-o-meter bouncing off the limiter when they walk into yer house and it hums of clove oil/isopropanol/hash?


----------



## bogman

i once had a dog and all it could sniff was its own crotch.


----------



## AuraithX

Evad said:


> Dogs trained to sniff xanax in america? A quite heavily prescribed drug? doesn't sound too likely to me.



If you would've put the effort in to actually read the site you would know that it's a company offering a service to parents worried their children are taking drugs. So therefor, a dog that could detect xanax would be a good addition as it's widely abused by teenagers in America. 



Evad said:


> what a load of shite! K sniffing dogs in Bristol? You've just made that up!





			
				AuraithX said:
			
		

> However, It's all regional - I imagine in Bristol they have a lot of K sniffing dogs



*Of course I just made it up that's why I said "I imagine" are you unaware of what I imagine means?*



> Imagine: think: expect, believe, or suppose; "I imagine she earned a lot of money with her new novel"; "I thought to find her in a bad state"; "he didn't think to find her in the kitchen"; "I guess she is angry at me for standing her up"



I was simply trying to reiterate my point that drug dogs are trained economicly. Why would they waste all that time and money to train a dog to sniff out mushrooms when they would get little use out of it?

Let me just quote my original post full of "absolute facts"



> 1. Weed (*probably* the one most dogs are trained for)
> 2. Crack/Cocaine (*I imagine* these dogs are mainly used for detecting coke in the postal system)
> 3. Heroin (same as coke)
> 4. Amphetamines (to a lesser extent, *probably* more prolific in the states. *I'm not sure* if dogs trained for amphetamines would be able to detect speed, meth, and ecstasy as they are so closely related or if each drug would have to be trained individually)
> 5. Money


8)

Jesus christ man, get a bit of common sense about you!


----------



## Evad

AuraithX said:


> Jesus christ man, get a bit of common sense about you!



I can't i'm too confused by all the bullshitting and back-tracking .


----------



## AuraithX

My original post is quoted in the post above. There's no backtracking involved. Nice side-step though


----------



## Evad

but your original post is pure conjecture yes? which was my original point


----------



## DS_

Do you two always bitch?


----------



## bogman

my post is fact 100% fact.


----------



## AuraithX

Evad said:


> but your original post is pure conjecture yes? which was my original point



I never denied it was "conjecture" (btw; invest in a thesaurus, it's getting old.) Of course it's speculation on what I've read/seen on the years? Do you want me to start logging everything I read and see on TV so I can appease you in my future posts?

Are you unable to tell when someone is guessing, or do you simply think other bl members cant? (Hint; "probably","imagine","guess",etc are all good signs someone is speculating)

Spread the word; I'm officially announcing that all my posts from now on are my personal opinion (even though I assumed this was a given - I feel the need to reiterate)


----------



## Arnold

bogman said:


> my post is fact 100% fact.


Mine to, I like shoving mushrooms in condoms up my bum


----------



## watsons torment

I got caught by a police sniffer human at reading train station a couple of weeks ago, it retrospect it was silly of me to transport bulk quantities of jenkem on public transport


----------



## Riklet

All that's relevant is that dogs can smell any drug, but it doesn't mean that they will be trained to with X drug, or even if they have been... that they will do their job with 100% effectiveness.  Y'gota consider doggy-error, I guess! :D

Out of pure speculation, I would guess most sniffer dogs are trained to smell the most popular and the most detectable drugs; so the numbers trained to sniff out cocaine and heroin are _most likely_ fairly numerous.

Sniffer dogs slightly sketch me, they are so passive, when I was checking in to this flight in kathmandu after the craziest morning of my life, I was quite literally dogged up by this calm beast for about 3 minutes whilst I checked in.  It just looked and looked and looked.... whilst the Nepalese cop and the airport guy dogged me up too haha.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

Na Boa said:


> Also, supposedly dogs get confused by other smells so if you stick your drugs in a shopping bag full of different food stuffs it's a good idea (obviously not that practical for clubbing though)



Not true at all...if you have a bag of weed, wrapped in another bag full of pepper and coffee etc - the dog will smell weed, coffee and pepper - it will get annoyed it can smell pepper, but it can pick out all 3 smells.
Dog's noses are supposed to be 10,000x more sensitive than ours after all.

This is a fucking great thread though, I been thinking about ketamine, but yeah true say what someone said - it's not that high up on priorities under weed, coke & cash 



bogman said:


> my post is fact 100% fact.


 love it just love it.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

arnold said:


> mine to, i like shoving man-shrooms in condoms up my bum



qfa


----------



## parttime crackhead

jimmyblaze1 said:


> Not true at all...if you have a bag of weed, wrapped in another bag full of pepper and coffee etc - the dog will smell weed, coffee and pepper - it will get annoyed it can smell pepper, but it can pick out all 3 smells.
> Dog's noses are supposed to be 10,000x more sensitive than ours after all.
> 
> This is a fucking great thread though, I been thinking about ketamine, but yeah true say what someone said - it's not that high up on priorities under weed, coke & cash
> 
> love it just love it.



aye thats basically the reason dogs are used to sniff stuff out, coz they can distinguish different smells that they smell at the same time, we would just smell a mix of the stuff or the strongest smelling part but dogs can pick out all the individual smells, then bark like a bitch when one of them happens to be coke


----------



## darknight

*oil*

[i just read your forum, and would like to know if dogs can smell through oil?


----------



## AuraithX

darknight said:


> [i just read your forum, and would like to know if dogs can smell through oil?



Dogs can smell through anything and everything. The only thing they cannot smell through are things which are air-tight (sealed glass, metal,etc)


----------



## parttime crackhead

AuraithX said:


> Dogs can smell through anything and everything. The only thing they cannot smell through are things which are air-tight (sealed glass, metal,etc)



the reason some things come vacuum sealed


----------



## AuraithX

parttime crackhead said:


> the reason some things come vacuum sealed



Dogs can smell through a vacuum sealed pack, it just takes longer for the scent to seep through. Which is why good vendors double or tripple vacuum seal packs (especially if theyre international)


----------



## Mongoletsi

Hah, I was going into a big gig in Manchester to see the Chems (December I think?)  Anyway, I had like 4 or 5 pills in a baggy for myself and a few spares in another bag, in that bag too.  Then my mate mate baled so gave me his (3 or 4) shortly before going in.  Anyway, so now I had 3 seperate bags, tucked into my boxers.

Of all the luck... copper with a sniffer dog.  The dog just came and sat next to me, wagging its tail.  Copper looks me right in the eye, grins, and says to the dog "good lad".  Now I'm not sure what happened next...  I just kept on walking in, past the bouncers.  I got inside "wtf?!" I thought to myself, better pass these to my mates before... DOH!  Hand grabs my shoulder "excuse me sir!" says this guy in plain clothes.  BOLLOCKS!  Then... "bet you shit yourself then didn't you?!"

It was one of my mate's mates, he'd seen it all and had decided to keep well back 'cos he knew I was about to get busted.  We couldn't work out how I'd managed to get in, damn those pills tasted better than ever I swear!


----------



## jellybubble

How about smuggling drugs inside another dog?
Also, could you use some sort of glass blowing apparatus to encase the drugs in a solid seal of glass? Could smell seep through that?

And don;t drug sniffer dogs sit down when they smell drugs, not bark? I'm not sure!


----------



## BARBARELLA

jellybubble said:


> How about smuggling drugs inside another dog?
> Also, could you use some sort of glass blowing apparatus to encase the drugs in a solid seal of glass? Could smell seep through that?
> 
> And don;t drug sniffer dogs sit down when they smell drugs, not bark? I'm not sure!










Also drug dogs i've seen get agitated/excited whenever  they find drugs


----------



## parttime crackhead

drug dogs that sniff about crowds of people normally sit down rather than bark. i think the ones that search buildings, trucks etc just go mad when they smell drugs.


----------



## moonyham

Rhombus said:


> He'd probably been smoking weed earlier, or was wearing a jacket that was previously exposed to weed smoke. I doubt sniffer dogs would pick up a couple of pills in a bag in someone's pocket as they walked through a train station. When they use them at airports they're sniffing directly over the bags they're checking.
> 
> As for LSD, I'm also doubtful that dogs would be trained to smell this, mainly because of the difficulty of obtaining sufficient acid to train the dogs with in the first place. They could certainly be trained to smell blotter paper though.
> 
> They have dogs that smell for DVDs now, supposedly to check for piracy but it also gives police at airports another excuse to check the bags of dodgy-looking characters.
> 
> Edit: Jude101's post would seem to confirm this, though the part about dogs being unable to smell through plastic could be misleading. A lot of plastic bags have pores large enough to let scent molecules through. You can usually smell weed through a plastic bag with a human nose, so a dog will definitely be able to detect it.



He said container, not bag. I have a water-proof/smell proof container made of plastic with a twist top.. its kind of just like a jar. I can put the skunkiest, smelliest weed in there, take the container into another room and no one will smell it and with there nose right to the seal.


----------



## Evad

are your friends dogs?


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

they find drugs[/QUOTE]


----------



## EDIITOR

methamphetamine (speed)
Methamphetamine isn't speed, methamphetamine is crystal meth.
A stimulant drug primarily manufactured in North America


----------



## sunsetter

was in the que for awakenings in amsterdam last year,a squad o mean looking polite in almost riot gear at the head of the que letting the dogs sniff everyone,
i had a bag of 10 007`s down bollock level,=got through no problem,(im surprised they never heard my heart beating out of my chest though)...
rarely do they find pills by smell,i just reckon its more of how they see you react to the dogs,if you keep your head all will be well,
coke/speed etc is a diff story though.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Aye I'm wondering about them smelling liquid K...
Was planning on going travelling a bit in europe by train and was just wondering I put some liquid in a drinks bottle like it was a normal drink they'd stop me?


----------



## Bella Figura

Don't think dogs are trained to smell Ket/liquid Ket, but wouldn't really advise you taking some across europe with you either.


----------



## .Felix.

What about 2c compounds?


----------



## Bella Figura

Don't think they're generally trained to detect those either.


----------



## Ghostface

I think dogs are primarily trained to catch rapid changes in human behaviour. Adrenalin rush when you see 5 dogs in front of you and you are carrying.


----------



## sdbc

*What about coca leaves?*

What about coca leaves? Will a sniffer be able to smell the cocaine in coca leaves?


----------



## Shambles

Probably not. Although the bushels of leaves tend to be a giveaway :D

Also, welcome to BL and EADD


----------



## Ringfinger

you guys should watch Never Get Busted Again. 

Dog can't smell through anything, but smell can permeate through anything. So If you wer t owrap some weed with plastic wrap make sure no odor touches the outside of the plastic, and immediately bring it to a dog, it wont smell it.

But if u let it sit for a few hours or days and bring it to a dog the dog will more likely smell it since the odor was able to permiate through.


----------



## captain codshit

I would say the chances of dogs smelling 10pills etc is pretty low. Even if they are MDMA pills the smell of the binder in many good pills i've had masks the smell of the MDMA to me. Although you do get some pills that just smell of MDMA, like those hearts that flooded the u.k..

Just depends on your luck on the day really


----------



## Shambles

captain codshit said:


> Even if they are MDMA pills the smell of the binder in many good pills i've had masks the smell of the MDMA *to me*.



Guessing your sense of smell isn't quite up to yer average sniffer dog's standard though


----------



## captain codshit

Haha fair point! 

A year ago at rockness though i got past them with 3grams of MDMA and an Oz of bud, granted it was VERY well wrapped up, but goes to shop they dont get everything..


----------



## Shambles

If you see my post a few pages back I can vouch for the fact that they miss fucktons of drugs (including 1/2 carrier bag full of weed in a cupboard they searched ) even without being well wrapped and hidden sometimes :D

Other times they nail you though. Very hit and miss


----------



## Red Arrow

dog fuckin pounced on me in london before when i had a half gram of strong coke in my wallet, luckily they didnt find it but it was a very close call.


----------



## Cornishman

I got stopped by the police walking down a cornish backlane before - they wanted to see I.D and I stupidly handed them my wallet with a gram in it. 

Luckily, before they got a chance to rummage through my whole wallet - I distracted them by swiftly pointing out exactly where my I.D was. "Nah mate, it's in this bit" I said helpfully, smiling as I pointed to the front I.D compartment of my wallet.

They 'fell' for it, thank fuck!


----------



## Treacle

A group of us got searched by the dog at a ferry port in Ireland. I was the one with drugs down my boxers. Let's just say that my boxers were nearly full of something else, when they told me to stand still. It took one sniff and ran off. I had pills and all sorts. Perhaps an explosives dog?


----------



## BigMikeTheTerror

hello all!

so ok, a dog _could_ be trained to smell acid, but it would be very, very uncommon right?


----------



## Wahslab

Yes, I think that is the general consensous Mike. Welcome to EADD too.

Going on about smells, I can smell good coke a mile off, OK, well maybe not an actual mile, but I have been known to ask friends about coke in their pockets before they have told me they have picked up, not even large amounts either.

I think drugs generally stink though, coke, MDMA, pips, meph all have very distinctive smells that you don't have to snort to get! *snip* My only grace was that people don't recognise the smells so it goes under the radar. I suppose its like seeing somene fucked up on a night out, before I was introduced to the drug scene I just assumed that everyone was drunk, then you get educated and see how people are really fucked!


----------



## davej

what about stuff like methadone,,i heard something about them getting false positives from methadone


----------



## Shambles

If you don't have a script for methadone it wouldn't be a fale positive 

I doubt dogs are specifically trained to sniff out methadone as it comes in so many forms - pills and various syrups - all of which would smell completely different.


----------



## (Disco~Biscuits)

some sniffer dogs are useless though, when i was at titp on the way in my and my mates were all standing beside a sniffer dog and we had over 2 o's of weed and a whack of caine and the dog didnt even notice lol.


----------



## davej

(Disco~Biscuits) said:


> some sniffer dogs are useless though, when i was at titp on the way in my and my mates were all standing beside a sniffer dog and we had over 2 o's of weed and a whack of caine and the dog didnt even notice lol.



yeah i seen a chart somewhere and they tested 6 dogs and the highest success percentage was 50 ,, alot of substances were completely missed


----------



## specialspack

Sadly I no longer have the reference for this, but I once read a very enlightening article on the website of the US Department of Homeland Security, boasting about their abilities to train dogs to sniff out MDMA. The article said that they selected the top methamphetamine trained dogs, and further trained them to smell MDMA, and that it was quite a difficult process - they had a grand total of around 150 dogs in the entire USA. Which would make it fairly unlikely for you to encounter one.

This reinforces what others have said - it is possible to train dogs to smell for anything, but some things maybe harder to train for than others, and there is a list of priorities, with weed, coke and heroin at the top, and ketamine and 2Cs etc way at the bottom, or off the list altogether.


----------



## No09

I heard a story about a guy who was at the airport and was carrying a bit of weed on him. a sniffer dog handler came past and had 2 sniffer dogs. one sat down next to him but the handler was concentrating on the other one so before the handler noticed he gave the dog a quick backhander and it whimpered and walked away


----------



## PredatorVision

I walked through a station the other day with a load of LSD soaked sugar cubes in my bag, I got kind of worried at first though I didn't think it would be possible for them to smell it considering it was distilled with some kind of alcohol and on sugar.. would be strange for police dogs to be looking for either alcohol or sugar. I was more worried about something being left over in my bag from a previous time that may have caught the dog's attention and my bag being searched.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I walked through the station the other day with 5 grams of coke, an oz of weed and a few grams of heroin and I saw a damn sniffer dog about 30 feet ahead. Luckily I also carry a cat with me on all drug runs, with bacon and steak segments strapped onto it. I let the cat out the bag so to speak, and flung it towards the dog, then made my escape. Full proof system


----------



## The RZA

I always find trailing a line of 6 or 7 sausages behind me works a treat for evading these dogs.


----------



## Evad

PredatorVision said:


> I walked through a station the other day with a load of LSD soaked sugar cubes in my bag, I got kind of worried at first though I didn't think it would be possible for them to smell it considering it was distilled with some kind of alcohol and on sugar.. would be strange for police dogs to be looking for either alcohol or sugar. I was more worried about something being left over in my bag from a previous time that may have caught the dog's attention and my bag being searched.



dogs can be trained to sniff lsd and would be able to pick out the smell of lsd from the separate alcohol and sugar smells. they're just generally not trained to smell it.

you mean dissolved in alcohol not distilled in alcohol right? dogs are great at picking out different smells from one another


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Who invented dogs anyways? It's not like they have any use or are mans best friends! Hmmm a paradox, dogs are a mans best friends but a man who carriers drugs, worst enemy? *Ponders*


----------



## B9

The dogs aren't to blame it is the abuse of dogs by their owners that leads to this sorry paradox


----------



## PredatorVision

Evad said:


> dogs can be trained to sniff lsd and would be able to pick out the smell of lsd from the separate alcohol and sugar smells. they're just generally not trained to smell it.
> 
> you mean dissolved in alcohol not distilled in alcohol right? dogs are great at picking out different smells from one another



yeah that'd be the one, sealed container from now on while traveling I think


----------



## Evad

sealed containers don't = smell proof either man


----------



## rincewindrocks

> methamphetamine (speed)
> Methamphetamine isn't speed, methamphetamine is crystal meth.
> A stimulant drug primarily manufactured in North America



for the record, in NA speed refers to meth, we dont get amps on the street generally, unless ur talkin addies or other scripts


----------



## parttime crackhead

Evad said:


> sealed containers don't = smell proof either man



Very true. It would be a bit too easy if all you had to do was stick your kilos of ching inside a tupperware box. 

I'm pretty sure most people carry their drugs in a sealed container almost all of the time anyway.


----------



## PredatorVision

yeah, I guess im just going to be really paranoid from now on.


----------



## Public//Enemy

dogs in the UK are deff not trained to sniff for 2C compounds.

had a dog sniff my crotch on numerous occasions while carrying.


----------



## DzNutz

also dogs cannot be trained to smell everything.

there is no dog in the world that can smell all explosives, all hard drugs and all soft drugs.


----------



## Treacle

I think it's already been said, but I don't think any dog can be trained to smell explosives and drugs at the same time.


----------



## jancrow

Some things:

The dogs are trained by giving them a toy with a small package inside containing the substance they are being trained to detect. They bond with this toy and hence the substance, and associate the substance with play. This toy is taken from them from time to time and hidden during training exercises. I guess that this means you only have dogs which specialise in one substance.

The dogs apparently only have a concentration span on the job of about half an hour before they become rather useless and have to be taken off duty. So I guess that a lot of the time the dogs you see might not even be sniffers and are there to catch people who visibly freak out at the sight of them, or in the case of tube stations go up the up escalator and down the down escalator into the arms of the plainclothes downstairs.


----------



## Red Arrow

jancrow said:


> So I guess that a lot of the time the dogs you see might not even be sniffers and are there to catch people who visibly freak out at the sight of them, or in the case of tube stations go up the up escalator and down the down escalator into the arms of the plainclothes downstairs.



While there are definitely some drug dogs working with the police, there are DEFINITELY real drug dogs at tube stations (i know from personal experience of being detected by one while carrying a tiny amount of very expensive powder)


----------



## Evad

Public//Enemy said:


> dogs in the UK are deff not trained to sniff for 2C compounds.
> 
> had a dog sniff my crotch on numerous occasions while carrying.



while i'm pretty sure you're right that no dogs are actually trained to sniff 2cs not all dogs are trained to sniff the same drugs


----------



## jancrow

Red Arrow said:


> While there are definitely some drug dogs working with the police, there are DEFINITELY real drug dogs at tube stations (i know from personal experience of being detected by one while carrying a tiny amount of very expensive powder)



Yeah, that's why I said 'a lot of the time'. Of course there are real drug dogs at stations from time to time, I've been sniffed for real on the tube and taken into a little control room and interfered with, and I've seen it happen to other people too. Luckily I had nothing on me but two red eyes and a very smug grin.


----------



## Evad

I think that a lot of the time it's the bigger alsation dogs that are there to try and make people look suspicious and for the police to gauge your reaction whereas the smaller ones (can't remember which breeds they use) are usually the talented sniffers.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Beagles I believe...


----------



## harryhoofter

Springer spaniels as well.


----------



## Zakalwe

Has anyone here seen police with dogs in Scotland outside specific raids ie. in train stations and other public places, because I get the train alot (often whilst carrying) and whilst I was once searched under the terrorism act I've never seen officers with dogs hanging around the stations before. Is this primarily an English thing?


----------



## jancrow

Evad said:


> I think that a lot of the time it's the bigger alsation dogs that are there to try and make people look suspicious and for the police to gauge your reaction whereas the smaller ones (can't remember which breeds they use) are usually the talented sniffers.



Yeah, I've seen spaniels (which I never liked anyway) and labrador type dogs doing the sniffing in this country. In the States I've seen weird little lurcher-looking things doing it. I agree that the regular Alsatian types are probably more for show.


----------



## Red Arrow

Zakalwe said:


> Has anyone here seen police with dogs in Scotland outside specific raids ie. in train stations and other public places, because I get the train alot (often whilst carrying) and whilst I was once searched under the terrorism act I've never seen officers with dogs hanging around the stations before. Is this primarily an English thing?



mainly london afaik


----------



## xeusdeus

Coke for certain, probably herz too.


----------



## muttonchops

its gonna be funny when meph is banned and every fucker in the country STINKS of it.  They won't even use dogs for detection, they will have a whole line of old bill with trumpets up their nose at every train station in the land


----------



## jancrow

muttonchops said:


> its gonna be funny when meph is banned and every fucker in the country STINKS of it.  They won't even use dogs for detection, they will have a whole line of old bill with trumpets up their nose at every train station in the land



True! It's replaced red bull as the smell most likely to turn my stomach on a night out.


----------



## GraceF21UK

jancrow said:


> True! It's replaced red bull as the smell most likely to turn my stomach on a night out.



Totally agreed!


----------



## muttonchops

i was in a sweaty club a few weeks ago and all i could smell was meph and bum


----------



## smet

^ lol


----------



## fastandbulbous

> What drugs can dogs actually smell?



Anything thry're trained to smell - which includes most drugs (including LSD apparentlu)


----------



## DzNutz

if u shit ur pants a dog might pick up on it, so best travel on an empty stomach.


----------



## samb834

Does anyone think MDMA will be high on the police's shit list? Heading to london in a couple of weeks and will be travelling through Kings Cross and St Pancras...

Im only taking 200mg or so and realise this is enough to set the dogs off, but I was just wondering if its more likely that any dogs I'd encounter would be searching for coke, heroin or explosives?

Was thinking of wrapping it in cling film and keeping it under my tounge, if a dog does look like its showing interest I could just swallow it... I imagine the cling film would stop the mandy getting wet, so I can take it out and pocket it if there is no problem...

Just wondering if anyone has passed through london recently with some mandy and encountered any problems?


----------



## Evad

haha, the old crack dealer clingfilm way of carrying :D


----------



## Shambles

Crack + dealer's flob = win


----------



## Pauliepop

A wee tip - Watch out if you're ever coming through Brighton Station on a friday or saturday evening. Quite often they put a sniffer dog on the gates. I get stopped quite frequently so always make sure anything I'm carrying is very well secreted.


----------



## samb834

Evad said:


> haha, the old crack dealer clingfilm way of carrying :D



Haha, so its fool proof then?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

hahahaha you should be fine at KGX - there's never dogs there and I go through twice every 2 weeks.

And Paulie pop - the idea is to not get off at Brighton station get off at the stop before and walk into town  only takes an extra ten minutes


----------



## samb834

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> hahahaha you should be fine at KGX - there's never dogs there and I go through twice every 2 weeks.



Fair enough, although I didn't mention that from KGX I'd be getting the tube up to kentish town and then later that day getting the tube from Camden...

The main reason I mentioned KGX was that's where I'm getting in to London. Also I was speak to my one of my mates who I'm going down to see and he mentioned there is always police and dogs at KGX and St Pancras, being a pretty busy station and all...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Never...NEVER seen dogs there.
ANd I'm always looking for ANY kind of dog and what their owner looks like if I'm holding.

Watch out in Camden tube...not sure about Kuntish Town.


----------



## Moral Decay

masheadatronic said:


> OK SO EVERYTHING HAS A SMELL!
> 
> But LSD is always refered to as odourless, perhaps because it does not give off enough molecules for this to be recognisable due to the size of the dose.



It is listed as odorless because it is humans who are reading the description adn human's noses are not sensitive enough to detect the smell of LSD. There is no need to list all the creatures/beings that can smell it since only humans are reading.

Canine sense of smell is extremely more sensitive then humans. Dogs have been used to sniff out insect infestations in homes such as ants and termites, detect drugs (obviously) and even to sniff out cancer in humans.


While the human brain is dominated by a large visual cortex, the dog brain is dominated by an olfactory cortex. The olfactory bulb in dogs is roughly forty times bigger than the olfactory bulb in humans, relative to total brain size, with 125 to 220 million smell-sensitive receptors. The bloodhound exceeds this standard with nearly 300 million receptors. Dogs can discriminate odors at concentrations nearly 100 million times lower than humans can. The wet nose is essential for determining the direction of the air current containing the smell. Cold receptors in the skin are sensitive to the cooling of the skin by evaporation of the moisture by air currents.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Who invented dogs anyways?



The same one who invented drugs & people (apparently)!


----------



## Moral Decay

Kashinoda said:


> Went to Trance Energy last year in Ams, was very surprised with the security there... armed police, dogs everywhere... VERY intimidating.
> 
> We all walk in, 1g of MDMA each selotaped to our meat n 2 veg.
> 
> One dog (springer spaniel) rushes over to my mate and buries it's face right into his crutch... my heart skips a beat but my friend just strokes the dog on the head like it was nothing and the dog quickly scarpers off to annoy some one else. Mate said he didn't even think about the drugs he had.
> 
> Kinda weird if you ask me, surely if they had dogs there and it's a Trance gig... the first thing they would do is train them for MDMA? Kinda leaves me the believe the article some one mentioned earlier about it being hard to train dogs for that.
> 
> Or maybe they were just to intimidate and it was all for show? Who knows.



Perhaps you are correct, Perhaps they had them there so that when someone became nervous and was obviously worried they could use the dogs as probable cause to search.



> On a side note, if you're gonna tape drugs to your penis... don't do it so tight that you CAN NOT pee and it hurts like hell... and also make sure you have it easy to take off.... I was in the toilets for 10 mins borderline crying in agony and I couldn't find the end to the tape !!!!!!
> 
> moving on...



I'm sorry but this part cracked me up!!!

When ever i go to a party, show or rave i always wear boxer briefs and stash my party favors in the pouch between my legs. The flaps make a nice pocket that is snug under your balls. The security pat down rarely goes so far as to securely grab your taint.


----------



## Evad

what the fuck haha you generally conceal stuff behind your balls not wrapped around your cock don't you?


----------



## pofacedhoe

dogs in airports are trained to sniff money in large quantities, when sniffing passengers. drugs yes but money is big crime giveaway

special branch simply deal with a lot of tax dodging and where tax is being avoided and 30grand is going over the border you can be organised crime is involved


----------



## OrdeM

*Sniffer Dogs and 4-MMC*

Was in London on business and picked up some 4-MMC. 

Walked out off Liverpool St station right into a large swarm of coppers and a sniffer dog. 
Dog had a huge sniff of my pocket, but didn't react. 

Some thoughts.

I assume the dogs can only sniff what they are trained for?

Suppose I would have been arrested and powder analysed (if dog reacted)...pretty sure the coppers would know what 4-MMC is (clearly marked with vendor details etc)....but would arrest you anyway?

Is the efficacy of the dogs ever been checked? Seems a lot of manpower used for very little....hopefully this type of policing doesn't spread! Would annoy me if I was a Londoner...pretty sure there must be many false positives.


----------



## eclipsedesign

The dog probably wanted to lick your man parts.


----------



## wibble

There's dogs at Liverpool Street tube quite often I think.

Depends on the copper but don't see why they wouldn't have arrested you if they'd found some white powder in your pocket, particularly if the dog had sat down beside you. So what if it has a label on, they'd argue that it could be anything.

anyway check out this thread for more on what dogs can actually smell: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=279411

I might merge this into there anyways.


----------



## OrdeM

wibble said:


> There's dogs at Liverpool Street tube quite often I think.
> 
> Depends on the copper but don't see why they wouldn't have arrested you if they'd found some white powder in your pocket, particularly if the dog had sat down beside you. So what if it has a label on, they'd argue that it could be anything.
> 
> anyway check out this thread for more on what dogs can actually smell: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=279411
> 
> I might merge this into there anyways.



Agree they would have arrested me to get sample tested. 

What was strange is, I know the dog must have smelt it (I could smell it!) is the fact the dog did nothing! Therefore I assume they are only trained for a finite number of drugs? (4-MMC not being one)....or the dogs are very hit or miss.

Just curious if anyone else has had similar experience? 

Only good thing was I didnt see them to the last minute..or the panic would have given me away!


----------



## Bella Figura

Its safe to assume the dog wasn't trained to sniff out Mephedrone.

There was a clip the other day on the BBC of customs using a dog to sniff it out at customs but AFAIK its not really the most popular one they're trained for at all.

Might not have even been a drug dog, could've been there to sniff terrorists, or it could've just been there for show for coppers to suss out people looking nervous.


----------



## Evad

Why would a dog be trained to sniff a drug that is legal? 

Read through this thread for a load of discussion on drug dogs.

They're mainly trained for cannabis, cocaine, heroin, amphetamines and MDMA and I don't think most of them will even be trained to sniff all of them, dogs are more effective when only searching for a couple of things.
Dogs are only effective for about 30 minutes at a time in the field before they need rested for a while.
Often dogs will just be used to gauge the reaction of people but there are plenty of genuine sniffers as well.

I hope that summarises things OK for you .


----------



## Moral Decay

OrdeM said:


> Agree they would have arrested me to get sample tested.
> 
> What was strange is, I know the dog must have smelt it *(I could smell it!)* is the fact the dog did nothing! Therefore I assume they are only trained for a finite number of drugs? (4-MMC not being one)....or the dogs are very hit or miss.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has had similar experience?
> 
> Only good thing was I didnt see them to the last minute..or the panic would have given me away!




What does Meph smell like? I have heard its fishy smelling....ive never seen or smelled it but am curious.


----------



## jancrow

only stuff I bought (and ended up putting down the bog) had a weird undefinable synthetic bacardi / coconut like aroma. Kind of creamy and vile and unnatural and it stank through the jiffy bag and double baggies it came in. I smell it on people in clubs sometimes, makes me retch.


----------



## botfly

The first few batches of meph I got smelled sweet and coconutty then it turned into a more acrid chemically smell. love it all I do. Except the smell you sweat out afterwards that is fucking hoorible, my matress has not been the same since
I had one batch that was the powder which reeked to high heaven, was so bad it stunk my room out and could easily be smelled through the envelope, that was some wierd toxic stuff that almost gave me a heart attack. stung like fuck but gave an amazing rush! wasn't smooth just twatted you, guess that was the toxic bit. good shit. i miss it.


----------



## mdmantpa

Personally I think dogs can be trained to smell for explosives, and a few major drugs such as weed, coke, and dope.  In most cases my experience with drug dogs is that they bark on command when the officer instructs them to do so, which then gives a "reason" for a search.  I have had my house raided three times and my car done once, each time the dog had no clue what he/she was doing but upon giving a hand signal at certain areas the dog would bark and then the officer would say something like "what do you have in there?  We just got a confirmation that you are hiding narcotics on your property"  

usually they are way off, one time they even tore up my laundry room cause the dog was sniffing this one spot real hard...they asked me what i was hiding and I told them thats where my plunger is stored and the dog was jsut smelling my shit.  They got mad at me and tore all my shit up only to find a smelly plunger that the dog started to put his face in lol.  The whole thing is a fucking joke IMHO


----------



## gooney

Anyone know how good these 'smell proof baggies' are like?
I mean, surely you can't put stuff in it for ever without a dog being able to smell it?


----------



## botfly

^They are only good for humans, dogs can smell pretty much through anything i think. A way to throw them off is to rub another animals scent on your car or self such as cat etc. dogs are pretty unreliable I think.


----------



## wibble

not really sure that would actually make a difference, presumably they could just pick the smell of drugs out from the smell of other animal.

At risk of repeating what has been said a few times, clove oil might be effective at nuking a dogs sense of smell.


----------



## botfly

wibble said:


> not really sure that would actually make a difference, presumably they could just pick the smell of drugs out from the smell of other animal.
> 
> At risk of repeating what has been said a few times, clove oil might be effective at nuking a dogs sense of smell.



A dog's instinct is more powerful than their traning, if they sniffed a cat smell they would go after that and forget about looking for drugs, or so I'm told. They are more fool proof than people think I think.


----------



## kaleidoscopei's

I've seen dogs at liverpool st station, bethnal green, brixton, farrigdon, aldgate, walthamstow etc be careful they may just be for show but then they may be real ones too. as a friend of mine walked through as he went to leave he pulled out his wallet, the dog went straight to his hand, of course he had used his cards to rack up lines of coke. So moral of the story if you are going to take drugs on the tube put them in your mouth as you depart because you never know. I have heard two things about drug dogs, one. being that drug dogs cannot smell over the waist (i know this sounds proposterous but my boyfriend always thinks he's right) and two. that drug dogs cannot smell if its in a cavity inside your body e.g. vagina or bum hole ??


----------



## Treacle

I'd say both of those things are completely untrue.


----------



## Arnold

Would that work then if you put an e inside your foreskin?


----------



## eclipsedesign

Just like to make a point about what dogs can/can't sniff.
Bear in mind the company in which you have kept the last few days and how clean your clothes are. 

The lingering smell of weed on a pair of jeans is enough to set the dogs off, as I found out to my displeasure when I got caught with posession of magic mushrooms purely on the basis that my trousers had a lingering odour from the night before.


----------



## riddlerz

small bit of advice
get tight underwear and keep anything and everything there
so at least you know you will have to be strip searched before they find it
and how likely is that?
also it helps stop you losing shit as it is going nowhere
and you can always give yourself a quick pat to make sure its there
tried and trusted method.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

If a human can smell mephedrone then I have no doubts that a dog can detect it.


----------



## Treacle

Are dogs trained to smell meph yet?


----------



## Teeuwe

I was wondering, if you had some cocaine hcl, and you would dissolve it in a bottle of alcohol, would the dogs be able to smell it in the alcohol bottle?


----------



## captain codshit

whoremoaning said:


> Its safe to assume the dog wasn't trained to sniff out Mephedrone.
> 
> There was a clip the other day on the BBC of customs using a dog to sniff it out at customs but AFAIK its not really the most popular one they're trained for at all.
> 
> Might not have even been a drug dog, could've been there to sniff terrorists, or it could've just been there for show for coppers to suss out people looking nervous.



I would assume that drugs dogs can smell out mephedrone now. They'd need to for the supply to have dropped off as much as people have reported.


----------



## Rodney_rodeo

Just read through this whole thread in an effort to learn a bit more about sniffer dogs and thought I would put my experience forward with scenting dogs.
I have a couple that I use for hunting pigs in the aussie scrub. Sometimes they can smell a pig 1km away! Now pigs smell a lot but there is no way they smeel THAT much. There is two types of scenting, hot and cold. Cold is your trailing like a bloodhound, Hot is a pig that has crossed the track a while ago and the scent is fresh in the air. This is what they are smelling when they look for drugs I spose.
I know some blokes that use their dogs for different quarry and when they get a protective collar on they know only to go for pigs and leave everything else alone so they most certainly could be taught to only scent on command.
The dogs I have don't have as good a nose as some of the beagles etc but all dogs have different traits. Mine are also quick and athletic with lots of heart.
The shepards are an all round police dog from what I have learnt. Not great at everything but can be trained to do most things, scent trailing, guard work etc... The beagles/spaniels are good for the scent mixed in with other smells.
In my experience it takes about 3 months of pretty full on training to get a dog able to scent pigs from a certain distance under certain conditions (from the back of a ute while driving about 20km/h). I don't see why a dog could only smell a couple of things. Wouldn't be hard to just mix all the drugs in together in the training and then isolate them later in the training.
I also doubt that they could be trained to pick up on changes in people's body language as this wouldn't be possible to replicate in a controlled environment!

I have discovered it is actually quite expensive to train dogs though and obviously there would be a limit to time and money in training them. If the drugs did need to be trained seperately then they would probably have to prioritise the training to the most common and popular drugs or risk having a dog that wouldn't be used enough.

I also don't see how a dog can only work for 30 minutes at a time? I have had dogs work for 12-14 hours at a time without any loss of ability. then get up and do it again the next day.

Sorry for the long winded reply but thought it might help a few people understand dogs a bit more!


----------



## charlie clean

Does no-one see drug/explosives dogs at tube stations as rather a threat to our much vaunted civil liberties?

Came across two waiting at the top of a tube escalator on my last trip to town.  I'm not going to allow some crazed canine free reign to sniff my goulies and made to walk around the heavily protected, beefy cops forming the gauntlet through which the sheep were expected to walk.

Of course, this was interpreted as " suspicious" and my progress was quickly blocked.  Why did I object if I'd nothing to hide?  Fuck, I hate that argument, fascism in eight words.  But cogent quotations from Kant, John Stuart Mill and Blind Boy Blunkett were rather outside the remit of the tired constable practising his interrogation skills.  When I asked if I could sniff his underwear his only reaction was to add sex offender to his terrorist/dopefiend/nutter suspicions.

My principled stand added 15 mins to my journey time while my 'details' were checked on radios that didn't work too well below ground.  Commuters passing through the rat trap all avoided my eye, fearing guilt by association, till a brace of uppity Afro-Caribs and an earnest lass in specs joined me among the 'walkaround' crowd.  Remarkable.  You could almost see the riot fears in the state-autonomon's eyes.  I was waved on along with the loud black lads, one of whom had a fair sack of herb in his sock.  Practical politics.  A small victory for the free folk.

The moral?  If you can spare the time and have no warrants out, stand on your rights and refuse to walk the gauntlet.  If enough peops did so etc.


----------



## Myshkin

^ Read and learn. 

Remember; reality is up for grabs.


----------



## mattnotrik

Everytime ive been past a drugs dog ive been caught! I dont have very good luck at all

The last time was when i went global gathering, it was a fucking pig fest to say the least, there was literally about a line of 5 dogs all spaced out and you had to walk through them to get in.

At the time I had 15 pink facebooks up my arse and the dog came straight up to me and sat down and I started shaking like a shitting dog, I guess they can sort of smell them up your arse then? Anyway I got taken into some little room by this pig and he did a full search etc and even did a strip search, he even made me touch my toes whilst checking my arse, Id lucking shoved them higher on the way in, had a nice shitty finger but he didnt find them. Got to the tent eventually and I did have some very shitty facebooks


----------



## gooney

Lol - I hope you wrapped them well!

I've always thought that it's well worth waiting till mid - late afternoon @ Global before taking stuff in - when the gates open it's a fucking joke!


----------



## Si Dread

I have a friend who did a dog handling course a couple years ago, run by a chap who used to train sniffers. He said that a dog can only be trained to sniff out one particular substance, so a dog trained to sniff, say, semtex can't smell cannabis & vice versa. Also, dogs get bored/tired quickly & soon start failing... 

Also ----->
http://www.badscience.net/2011/02/youre-ooonly-cheating-yourself/

"The results were a smuggler’s dream come true. The “dogs” kept confidently finding the empty boxes, when the humans could see the marker saying where they were. So in reality, although the human handlers cheerily thought the dogs were finding these boxes, in fact it was the humans themselves, just like with Clever Hans. The dogs also found the sausages a lot (though they were supposed to be finding drugs and explosives), but they were twice as likely to do so when the handler saw a sign misleading them into believing this was the target. Overall, the handlers beliefs had a greater influence over what was found than the dogs. If you’re a smuggler, get a haircut and buy a suit."


----------



## mattnotrik

^^ Yeah they generally have different dogs for Drugs, Weapons, Cash, Bombs etc but the drugs ones are trained to smell most common drugs


----------



## mull

Any ideas if sniffer dogs can pick up sleepers or benzo's?

Cheers


----------



## botfly

I'm pretty sure they can smell all of them but are trained to respond to only a few. I bet a lot of drugs legal or illegal could potnetially smell quite similar to eachother to a dog.


----------



## mull

Thanks for the reply mate, not the one i wanted!

Cheers

Mull


----------



## bcentralblue

Useful thread


----------



## piebald

They make different psuedo-scents for training. you can pretty much get anything(or could when i was training my dog in 2001) all major drugs(coke weed heron etc), cadaver, accelerants etc..BUT it depends on what the dog is trained to smell...The company was called "SIGMA PSEUDO"(if i remember correctly they were a major marketer the police/feds) if they are still around you could probably look up what scents they offer, then you would know what the dogs are trained to smell. 
Im sure its possible to train a dog to smell anything...but in most cases its the major stuff like pot etc...Hope that helped.


----------



## mashmetaller

Only just seen this thread. I have some first hand experience of this....

I used to work in a music venue which had a few different rooms and was a big old warehouse building. The owners had a good relationship with the police, and this extended to letting the old bill use the building for their dog training.

The coppers used to bring these stick for the dogs which they would hide, and these things were full of drugs for them to smell out. One of the guys I worked with got to know the copppers quite well as he worked there full time and asked them about the sticks. Apparently they only put weed, hash and coke in the sticks. The copper said that the dogs at airports/ports etc. can smell more but the dogs the normal police use they only train to find coke weed and hash, as they are the most comonly used drugs.

What was quite funny was one of the guys on the local crew insisting that he thought he could find the weed quicker than the dog. The copper never let him have a go head to head against the dog though....


This was in merseyside, don't know if its the same everywhere, but that's what I've seen on the subject.


----------



## zeppelinfan925

*LSD dogs*

ok so I guess I believe that dogs can smell acid... but where would they be? I assume in places like europe to USA terminals at airports cuz its meta illegal in here and its legal in some european countries.... and im assuming if i had a 10 strip in the bottom lining of my bag in double wrapped plastic a few hours before i went to the airport i would be totally fine, are we talkin like a half sheet here or how much is actually detectable? and is it even worth worrying running into an acid dog unless you are making it and selling it?

and anyone know whats up with mescaline? i think i would only ever be gutsy enough to do it with lsd cuz i could put it on a few business cards and no one would know, would be a lot harder hiding an o of any illicit drug! i assume that mescaline would be in the same realm as lsd, and how would someone go about stashing a big ol bag of drugs? to the leg?


----------



## jancrow

I'm not aware that LSD is legal anywhere in Europe although I could well be wrong.

As for acid-smelling K9s, well, there's very, very little on a blotter to detect and I'd be surprised if there were 'acid dogs' on duty anywhere if they even train them to detect it. I'd be more worried about clothes or me smelling of weed leading to a search and manual detection but I don't know if you smoke.

If someone were to be going from USA to Europe with such substances they could always place in a letter or card and post to their destination. Airports are stressful enough already without having something like that preying on one's mind.


----------



## Myshkin

jancrow said:


> I'm not aware that LSD is legal anywhere in Europe although I could well be wrong.



I don't think you're wrong at all... maybe the Vatican City, but that'd be about it. :D



			
				zeppelinfan925 said:
			
		

> cuz its meta illegal in here and its legal in some european countries....



Forgive me, but what exactly does 'meta-illegal' mean? 

Either that's some strange US slang or (by my understanding) you think that acid is semi-legal in the US... which ain't the case. At all. 

I wish it were though. Oh, and Zep fans are always welcome.


----------



## jancrow

I think it could have been intended as 'mega illegal'. T and G are awful close.


----------



## Myshkin

jancrow said:


> I think it could have been intended as 'mega illegal'. T and G are awful close.



Ah, I didn't think about the typo explanation. I thought we had some misunderstanding of LSD's legal status there. 

Must've been too caught up in me_g_aphysical ponderings...


----------



## MillhouseFarted

> What drugs can dogs actually smell?



You are asking the wrong question. The question you should be asking yourself is, "what kind of dogs are going to be at/in/around the area I'm going to"

Airports and cross border Trains/Stations- Higher risk there is going to be a cross section of dogs for cash, drugs, weapons etc..

Clubs and Festivals - I'd say drugs and weapons.

Depends on the area!


----------



## luckyslevin

Coming to boston from DC on bus, then waiting for a train out of boston my friend and I had police approach us with canines to check out our cooler. There were opium, mdma, and lsd like scents on us but the dog didn't pick up on anything.

I guess we just looked like terrorists and he was a bomb sniffing dog?


----------



## charlie clean

LSD sniffing hounds at Luton airport? Come on.

I witnessed a funny incident recently on the Tube. A slightly deranged looking Asian took umbrage at a dog patrol and walked up to the handler to lodge his discontent. " These dogs are trained to sniff Asain and Arabic peoples." he asserted loudly. " Moslems, do you see, Moslems?" 

As he talked, the dog began to hump his leg. Really got into it. The guy howled and kicked and the handler pulled on the lead but the dog wouldn't stop. Panting, with wildly glazed eyes, straining to wrap both his legs round the poor guy's trousers, Fido really had the horn for the guy. Passing commuters were pointing and cracking up and some stopped to offer advice that ranged from the predictable to the anatomically impossible. Finally, the red-faced cop told the Asian to get the fuck out of there or he'd nick him. " Tell that to your bloody dog," squealed the protester in his sing-song accent as the canine leered.

For every sniffer dog triumph there are a hundred cock-ups. Most of the time, you needn't worry about them. Don't let them make you paranoid.


----------



## specialspack

charlie clean said:


> LSD sniffing hounds at Luton airport? Come on.
> 
> I witnessed a funny incident recently on the Tube. A slightly deranged looking Asian took umbrage at a dog patrol and walked up to the handler to lodge his discontent. " These dogs are trained to sniff Asain and Arabic peoples." he asserted loudly. " Moslems, do you see, Moslems?"
> 
> As he talked, the dog began to hump his leg. Really got into it. The guy howled and kicked and the handler pulled on the lead but the dog wouldn't stop. Panting, with wildly glazed eyes, straining to wrap both his legs round the poor guy's trousers, Fido really had the horn for the guy. Passing commuters were pointing and cracking up and some stopped to offer advice that ranged from the predictable to the anatomically impossible. Finally, the red-faced cop told the Asian to get the fuck out of there or he'd nick him. " Tell that to your bloody dog," squealed the protester in his sing-song accent as the canine leered.
> 
> For every sniffer dog triumph there are a hundred cock-ups. Most of the time, you needn't worry about them. Don't let them make you paranoid.



Yes, indeed!

You are never going to encounter LSD sniffing dogs. Just never.

Let me re-iterate the point I made many moons ago upthread - I once read an official Homeland Security press release on their website (link now lost) where they were trumpeting their success in training dogs to sniff for MDMA. They had a n intensive programme, where they took the best of the best, the creme de la creme of the dogs trained to sniff for methamphetamine, and trained them to sniff for MDMA.

The result of this programme? 150 dogs in the WHOLE of the USA that were trained to sniff for MDMA. Your chances of ever meeting a dog that is trained to sniff for anything other than weed or coke are vanishingly small.


----------



## Munroe

Is there any truth to the suggestion that the higher from the ground you keep your stuff the harder it is for the dog to sniff it out? It'd make sense cause I suppose there's a bit more of a breeze and a further distance for the scent to travel, I'm just dubious as to whether the difference is negligible.


----------



## charlie clean

The sniffer dogs in La Paz have little bags of oxygen attached to their backs. They cook better that way.

Walk through Customs on stilts?


----------



## Munroe

Well I'm 7ft 4 so it could be prove worthwhile information to have.


----------



## charlie clean

Keep it under your hat?


----------



## xtcnation

specialspack said:


> Yes, indeed!
> 
> You are never going to encounter LSD sniffing dogs. Just never.
> 
> Let me re-iterate the point I made many moons ago upthread - I once read an official Homeland Security press release on their website (link now lost) where they were trumpeting their success in training dogs to sniff for MDMA. They had a n intensive programme, where they took the best of the best, the creme de la creme of the dogs trained to sniff for methamphetamine, and trained them to sniff for MDMA.
> 
> The result of this programme? 150 dogs in the WHOLE of the USA that were trained to sniff for MDMA. Your chances of ever meeting a dog that is trained to sniff for anything other than weed or coke are vanishingly small.



So your saying that all the dogs waiting for you at the gates of festivals are onlly going to show intrest in you if you walk past them with weed or coke? What about all those getting caught with lots of mdma pills, and mdma pills only? 

I would of thought there would be different dogs there, example a weapons dog, a dog trained to smell weed and coke, a dog trained to smell mdma etc and if you walk past all three there is a chance you will be caught.


----------



## charlie clean

If you arrived at a festival to find you must walk past a pack of hounds, each with a separate olfactory talent, to gain admittance, I'd advise you to head directly for the refund counter. 

Support a ''festival'' like that and you're a collaborator and deserve anything you get. Dogs belong at Crufts, not at the genitalia of hapless festival fans.

Speak out, loudly, wherever you see them deployed in this disgraceful manner. Otherwise, it's assumed the policy meets with your approval.


----------



## specialspack

xtcnation said:


> So your saying that all the dogs waiting for you at the gates of festivals are onlly going to show intrest in you if you walk past them with weed or coke? What about all those getting caught with lots of mdma pills, and mdma pills only?
> 
> I would of thought there would be different dogs there, example a weapons dog, a dog trained to smell weed and coke, a dog trained to smell mdma etc and if you walk past all three there is a chance you will be caught.



Dogs can show "interest" in you whether or not you have any drugs on you they can smell or not. There are going to be loads of false positives. Also, the police are on lookout for anyone acting suspiciously in front of the dogs - if you start acting up around them, as people carrying large amounts of pills naturally would, they will pull you to oneside for a search.

Also, as I'm sure has been said up thread, dogs are only really affective for 30 minutes at a time. At a festival they are going to be next to useless for any length of time - they are their primarily as a psychological measure, to catch people who behave nervously around them.


----------



## specialspack

charlie clean said:


> If you arrived at a festival to find you must walk past a pack of hounds, each with a separate olfactory talent, to gain admittance, I'd advise you to head directly for the refund counter.
> 
> Support a ''festival'' like that and you're a collaborator and deserve anything you get. Dogs belong at Crufts, not at the genitalia of hapless festival fans.
> 
> Speak out, loudly, wherever you see them deployed in this disgraceful manner. Otherwise, it's assumed the policy meets with your approval.



In principle, that's a nice idea, but festival organisers have these things forced on them as a condition of their license.

You can vote with your feet and not attend said festival in future, but you can't really complain.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Dogs can't smell orange elephants! Wahahahaha


----------



## charlie clean

specialspack said:


> In principle, that's a nice idea, but festival organisers have these things forced on them as a condition of their license.
> 
> You can vote with your feet and not attend said festival in future, but you can't really complain.



You can complain. Whether it'll change anything is a different matter altogether.

Do they have sniffer dogs at Glastonbury nowadays?


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Can dogs smell painkillers? I've always wondered if people get harassed all the time for carrying their prescriptions around with them..


----------



## Mailmonkey

lol I want an acid-dog!


----------



## specialspack

Wolfmans_BrothEr said:


> Can dogs smell painkillers? I've always wondered if people get harassed all the time for carrying their prescriptions around with them..




*facepalm* 

No.

Have you read any of this thread? Dogs *can* be trained to smell for anything, but they are usually trained to smell for the most common illegal drugs - weed, coke, heroin. No one is going to waste time and money training dogs to smell for legal painkillers.


----------



## hardbassgirl

Here in Holland they told me the dogs at festivals are fake and they just put them there to see how people react when they see them.  I don't know if this is true or not, but for the amount of pills that people take to festivals here, it could be true. They do catch people but probably because of their behavior or because they don't hide them properly. Once at a festival i had to go through a door with a dog and he didn't do anything and i had six pills on me...


----------



## xtcnation

Xtcpill69 said:


> Dogs can't smell orange elephants! Wahahahaha



lol yea too right dogs should be sniffing bombs out not us innocent festival crowd  , iv got elephants arriving next week not sure what colour they are


----------



## YaniCZka

Am I right to think that despite the fact that it is actually amphetamine too, 4-fa would be not smelled by dogs traind to smell speed? thks.


----------



## SpecialK_

YaniCZka said:


> Am I right to think that despite the fact that it is actually amphetamine too, 4-fa would be not smelled by dogs traind to smell speed? thks.



Just on the subject of amphetamine thought I'd throw in. A friend of mine who only drinks (no recreational drug use otherwise) has ADHD and tends to keep his ritalin in the same pocket, he is a real case of it and requires it otherwise he just becomes far too destructive and hard to maintain. 
But anyway, he was bouncing off the tube and had a dog run over to him, he ended up getting a full search and the only thing he had for an answer as his ADHD medication, this was accepted as the reason and they moved on.

I thought there was better things to be done, than teaching a dog to sniff for prescription medication such as ritalin...


----------



## specialspack

SpecialK_ said:


> Just on the subject of amphetamine thought I'd throw in. A friend of mine who only drinks (no recreational drug use otherwise) has ADHD and tends to keep his ritalin in the same pocket, he is a real case of it and requires it otherwise he just becomes far too destructive and hard to maintain.
> But anyway, he was bouncing off the tube and had a dog run over to him, he ended up getting a full search and the only thing he had for an answer as his ADHD medication, this was accepted as the reason and they moved on.
> 
> I thought there was better things to be done, than teaching a dog to sniff for prescription medication such as ritalin...



Of course they don't train dogs to sniff for ritalin.

Why does everyone assume that a dog is a 100% foolproof drug detector? They get it wrong, lots of the time. This sounds like an example of a false positive.


----------



## SpecialK_

In no way did I say it was a 100% foolproof drug detector...I was merely stating that someone got pulled by a dog for supposed ritalin 'residue' in his pocket due to someone mentioning amphetamines above. Just doing my part and contributing a bit of info to the thread.


----------



## Myshkin

I'd say it was probably the guy's behaviour / demeanour that gave the coppers an excuse to approach your friend with the dog, either resulting in a false positive for speed (as stated above) or just vindictive, spiteful police insisting upon searching somebody they didn't like the look of and using the dog as an excuse. 

There's definitely no way the dogs have been trained to specifically identify Ritalin.


----------



## SpecialK_

SamhainGrim said:


> I'd say it was probably the guy's behaviour / demeanour that gave the coppers an excuse to approach your friend with the dog, either resulting in a false positive for speed (as stated above) or just vindictive, spiteful police insisting upon searching somebody they didn't like the look of and using the dog as an excuse.
> 
> There's definitely no way the dogs have been trained to specifically identify Ritalin.



That's what I assume also. Gave him a proper thorough search though, dickheads!


----------



## Rusted Chains

SamhainGrim said:


> I'd say it was probably the guy's behaviour / demeanour that gave the coppers an excuse to approach your friend with the dog, either resulting in a false positive for speed (as stated above) or just vindictive, spiteful police insisting upon searching somebody they didn't like the look of and using the dog as an excuse.
> 
> There's definitely no way the dogs have been trained to specifically identify Ritalin.



Dogs will also "lie"... so to speak, and create probable cause for a search. Since there's no way to prove in court that the dog was lying, K9 officers can pretty much search whoever/whenever they like. A human officer might have what's called "reasonable suspition" but that's not a good enough justification to conduct a search for drugs...at least here in the US.


----------



## axe battler

What about pharmaceuticals? Especially opiates. Also lesser known drugs like zopiclone or etizolam? I'm talking in bottles or blisters; surely not, right? Although I'm sue the rozzers'd love to get their hands on them, I think a lot of legit pharms would have to get through customs every day.


----------



## xtcnation

If you had a couple of packets of legit pharms then i doubt you would have too much of a problem, the police cant prove they are not prescribed to you. For that reason i very much doubt that drugs dogs will be trained to pick up the scent of prescription medicines. They are only intrested in people breaking the law.


----------



## Tilly

Hi 

Thanks for a very interesting and informative thread.

I used to be a hunt saboteur and we would spray this stuff called Anti-mate around the field after the fox had passed, before the dogs arrived.  It stopped the dogs smelling the fox's trail.  I think it's real use was as the name says - stop them mating - spray it on a bitch in heat or something?  Dunno   But what I'm thinking is, if you sprayed that on yourself ..... would it cover you the same way?  Stop them smelling anything else on you?  Anyone tried it?

One concern, it's quite a distinctive (sweet, sickly) smell so the handlers might recognise it if they're dog experts - but I reckon a bit of aftershave/perfume on top would be enough to fool human noses - you'd smell like a whores boudoir admittedly but that's not an arrestable offence.

yet.


----------



## nonomous

hey guys, 
read pretty much most of the thread... and mostly everything on the web.. but found no indications to whether dogs could sniff spores (mushroom spores). 
Since the spores are not drugs and contain nothing yet, can they be detected ?


----------



## spamuel

nonomous said:


> hey guys,
> read pretty much most of the thread... and mostly everything on the web.. but found no indications to whether dogs could sniff spores (mushroom spores).
> Since the spores are not drugs and contain nothing yet, can they be detected ?



They probably could be detected, if for some bizarre reason the dog had been trained to, but are perfectly legal anyway.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Dogs are really only trained for explosives, coke, heroin, mdma, cannabis, ampethamines & money. Possibly meph now but I doubt it tbh, you could probably train a human to smell it.

I can't think of anything else but I most likely have missed something. They're definitely not going to be trained to smell mushrooms (or spores) though.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Couple months ago i walked through a checkpoint with dogs with an 8th in my pocket, the dog sniffed all around me and walked of. Whereas my friend who had no weed but some valium and 2ce got a reaction and was searched. They must have been just scare tactics, and my mate must have looked more suspicious than me.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

In my experience most police dogs are racist


----------



## Riklet

What's the chance of sniffer dogs in Spain and the UK being able to smell Adderall?

Obviously this is amphetamine, would it smell the same as "street speed" always though? Stupid Q i know but street speed has strong solvent smells etc.  Is there a high chance dogs trained to smell speed would pick out prescription drugs with amphetamines in them too? Hmmm.

Are that many dogs trained to smell whizz nowadays?


----------



## charlie clean

Wonder what prompts this question?

Not wholly sure of the answer but would think it'd have to be a pretty specific situation - eg, a raid on an amphetamine factory - for such an animal to be involved. Highly unlikely to be on regular duty at either UK or Spanish airports.


----------



## Mailmonkey

speed smells of metallic apples.

my dog goes mad now at the smell of dmt.


----------



## mattnotrik

I saw an opeation at Liverpool train station last week, was 2 dogs I saw quite a few people getting searched, they are cunts for doing random ones like that, seen it an manchester aswell before,


----------



## charlie clean

^^^^

What was the dynamic of the people stopped and searched?

Did it coincide with what is popularly assumed to be the 'drug type', perhaps?

The RSPCA should start a campaign for these wretched animals to be retrained as guide dogs.


----------



## ecsplosiv

I stupidly forgot the lesson about using the tube network with drugs on my person a few weeks back. I was going up the huge escalator into leic. square station on the Piccadilly line. Chinese bird in front of me freaked out and didnt want to walk through the barriers because there was this black Labrador running in circles in front of her. I was soo slow on the uptake although this proved to be a good thing. I eventually twigged it was a sniffer dog and saw the copper. I slowly tried to walk away and there was an "excuse me sir!" "come here please!". 

Fuck me... my heart sank.

Luckily I hadn't taken anything yet, looked clean and a little tired.

The dog didn't smell shit and he didn't get a reaction from me. In fairness he seemed just as interested in the reaction of the dog than the reaction of my face.

"Thank you sir"

I had a shit load of MDMA, speed and coke in my top shirt pocket (could that have helped?). Mutt didn't smell shit, clearly they are just looking for nervous people.

When I was calmly walking away, my heart started RACING. Took me 15 minutes just to calm down. Had he stared me down for a few more seconds I might have flinched. 

Be careful -- don't use the tube. I got a taxi to the club after that.


----------



## Rocko1290

That once happened to me back in high school, they said the drug dog "alerted" on my back pack whereas the backpack of the kid next to me didn't set off an "alert".  I watched the whole time and the dog did nothing different on my bag than on the kid next to me.  They just used it as an excuse to search me since I had a bad name in the town.  I was never stupid enough to bring my goods to school though so I didn't have anything on me.  I did, however raise hell for the discrimination and got thrown in some extensive punishment including in-school suspension.  That being said, if I ever get pulled over with some goods on me and they decide to bust out the drug dog, I'm going to film the whole thing with my pocket camcorder that I always carry, that way they won't try any funny shit to use an excuse to rip my car apart.  I'm pretty confident in my stash spots, but I know they will rip it apart if the dog hits on a certain area.  As far as I know the sniffer dogs can't detect pills so I should be in the clear.  If they decide to go ahead and rip my shit apart and find my stash having simply used the drug dog as an excuse, I'd have a video of the dog not picking up any scents and therefore would more than likely get out of my charge, that is if the cops had the balls to charge me knowing I'm filming their corruption.


----------



## badandwicked

Rocko1290 said:


> If they decide to go ahead and rip my shit apart and find my stash having simply used the drug dog as an excuse, I'd have a video of the dog not picking up any scents and therefore would more than likely get out of my charge



Hmm not sure about that one


----------



## jancrow

Oh, I keep meaning to put this in one of the drug dog threads but forgetting, so here we go, some tube tips:

If there are dogs at the top there will in all likelihood be plainclothes at the bottom of the escalators to snag anyone who sees the dogs and turns around. People killing time in weird places downstairs are a good sign that there's something going on at the top of the escalators.

Don't carry more than you can fit discreetly into your mouth. Transfer anything interesting to your hand or mouth before going up the escalators.


----------



## Ismene

If you havn't washed your arse in a while would this put the dog off smelling the drug?


----------



## Isidor

There was an article in a local newspaper about this really amazing dog that customs had, it was their best dog. He could identify all of three different substances. :D


----------



## Arnold

Dog squad there's 3 episodes you can watch


----------



## Jensen12

Gavin83 said:


> Obviously when police use sniffer dogs they are doing so with the purpose of finding coke and we all know they'll find cannabis as well, but what else can dogs actually pick up on? For example, what about stuff like ecstasy and LSD? I've never heard of dogs picking up on pills before but I've never heard it stated it can't be done either.
> 
> So, what can those canines                                                                                                                                                 Thizz is dirty these days and can cotain different combinations of drugs like meth,heroin and cocaine which drug dogs are trained to smell for so i think they can smell it dumbass & dumbasses


----------



## effie

^ Your question is essentially the same as in the first post in this thread - there's been a long discussion about it, have a read through 

It looks like you are not from the UK (going by "thizz" and mention of meth) and this thread is euro-centric, but the principles are the same.


----------



## badandwicked

This thread title cracks me up.


----------



## digitalpgs

Walked past dogs with more or less the book of substances, and never had a dog even look at me, I just blank my head and think fuck it, its worth it for what im gonna feel when im on it, and thus don't look nervous


----------



## cazamac

what about the dogs they use in prisons, a friend of mine ? was takein drugs up by the dogs all the time. they line 5 peeps up and take the dog round each person  and on the females they would get the dog to jump up for a smell of there upper bodies.
  she was takein stuff up every visit and the knew somebody must a been grassin cause 1 time she went up they brought the dog for her search and when she passed it they asked her to wait and lined 5 of the prison staff up and gave 1 of them drugs to put in there pocket and when the dog got to the screw with the drugs the dog sniffed it out.
they put the dog away after that and told her to carrie on to her visit.they were testin there dog out  to make sure the dog was doing its job.
a dont no how she got away  with it but she did and they made sure she knew that they knew what her game was but couldnt catch her and she only sprayed it with a expensive perfume,this 1 baffles me


----------



## charlie clean

If you're not holding and can spare a couple of minutes, refuse to run the canine gauntlet and complain loudly about the infringement of your freedom of movement. Perhaps ask why, if the dogs are there to sniff out explosives, only drug users are ever arrested as a result of their presence. If you set your dog at a neighbour's crotch, you'd quite rightly face assault chages. Commuters don't like to draw attention to themselves and this is taken as public approval of the practice. If you disapprove, say so and try to involve other sufferers - you may be surprised at how many will add their support. Tube travel is difficult enough without subterranean confrontations with deranged dogs and you shouldn't have to put up with it. Prisons are a law unto themselves but what cazamac describes comes perilously close to the punishment of citizens who visit inmates.

For readers, Amber Marks wrote an excellent book on the subject that should be compulsory reading for anyone with the slightest concern for our civil freedoms.


----------



## cazamac

@charlie arent they allowed to use the dogs on vistors to the prison,am sure if ye refused to the dog search they would shove ye on to a closed visit....


----------



## badandwicked

Nothing worse than travelling hours for a visit and have the dog sit on you because you skinned up the night before  You can't be too careful when visiting, I'm surprised at your story cazamac it is odd.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

People need to start spraying bong water all over the tube seats in zones 1 and 2 again.... All it takes is a few determined individuals and sniffer dogs will be a thing of the past :D


----------



## Munroe

If I lived near London I'd happily get involved.

That along with the "scatter 1000s of baggies of talcum powder all around the streets" plan suggested in the cocaine purity thread.


----------



## jancrow

Ha, that would probably drive up the purity of samples collected by the police.


----------



## charlie clean

cazamac said:


> @charlie arent they allowed to use the dogs on vistors to the prison,am sure if ye refused to the dog search they would shove ye on to a closed visit....



Oh, yes, they've all sorts of exemptions. But you should have a reasonable degree of solidarity among prison visitors that's at least good for a laugh. " Listen, everyone. I'm a grandmother and these f***ers want me to strip to me skivvies cus their poxy dog gots the horn. What do you think about that? " - heard the other day in a visitors waiting room. Cries of 'disgusting', 'I'm writing to my MP', 'ought to be ashamed of themselves' took the sting out of any search and, of course, the old bat got the dope to her man.


----------



## parttime crackhead

"Go up the road & do a crossword or something instead of shouting & swearing in the prison then ya old cow"


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

I honestly think if I had drugs on my person your tactic would be the worst I could take, Charlie. Maybe what you're saying is true and what you need to be is counterintuitive and draw as much attention to yourself as possible, but if I were a pig that would send alarm bells ringing in my head. I love causing them grief and wasting their time if I'm not carrying anything. 

My friend's in the police and I saw him out on a sniffer dog operation at the train station in my home town, with about 15 other coppers. I asked him the week after what the haul was for his entire friday night stood there with all that man power - 1 gram of coke. Fuck knows how many people they dragged down to the station for a strip seach at that dogs behest, I saw 2 people getting led off with an officer on each arm and I was only there 5 minutes... I tried explaining to them that dealers have these new fangled inventions called 'cars', and that coupled with deliberately doing it on a friday night must mean they were targetting users, but they were having none of it. They might as well have all chipped in £2 each and bought a g of shit coke for the evidence locker, and taken the night off.

Of course knowing that sniffer dogs aren't all they cracked upto be doesn't really help. To get past you don't have to look totally passive, you have to look slightly anxious like an innocent person. A bit how every tourist at Amsterdam check in is thinking 'o fuck did I leave a draw in my suitcase. Screw it, I hope I did.k


----------



## charlie clean

" If you're NOT holding..", MSB. You'd need big conjones to pull it off with a sack in your pocket. I wasn't searched when I bitched but that proves nothing.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

O I thought the granny story held some significance? A get into jail free card if you will.


----------



## charlie clean

More an example of how to make the best of a bad situation. For all I know the old darling may have been quite innocent. Either way she surely stuck up for herself, I didn't envy the screw who searched her.


----------



## gannetsarewe

^ Based on accounts off the use of a detection dog at a local airport, it seems the dog is used to justify or confirm a search, rather than than using its sense of smell, it is told by its handler to sniff a profile fitting individual.


----------



## kingme

Mr Smokes Blunts.;10517298

Of course knowing that sniffer dogs aren't all they cracked upto be doesn't really help. To get past you don't have to look totally passive said:
			
		

> heheh, nicely put! thats how i act around dogs in general, im always just a tiny bit anxious


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Apparently it's all the rage these days to train dogs to smell precursors to the illicit drugs, rather than the drugs themselves. They're apparently harder to mask, yet will smell just as clearly.


----------



## weekday warrior

There is a rumor that the local police dept has a dog that cant smell at all but is trained to go toward whoever the officer is starring at and then bark a few times, this gives them probable cause to search the pope and it would stand up in court.  Fucked up but also kinda funny.


----------



## jancrow

A big ole study was done recently in which it was sort of apparent that some dogs responded to their handlers more than smelly things.


----------



## weekday warrior

^the best part of their scheme is that if you are targeted by a dog they can always blame 'residue' how do you disprove the presence of residue?


----------



## Psychonauticunt

jancrow said:


> A big ole study was done recently in which it was sort of apparent that some dogs responded to their handlers more than smelly things.



Well it would hardly be the first time the law uses subterfuge to suddenly 'unlock' additional powers to search, detain, or provoke incriminating behavior or a confession - so hardly surprising.

Also, after you've seen a sniffer dog actually working, you will realize that from maybe 30-70% of the time, depending on your luck, size of the airport and your country, the dog will be sitting at the handler's feet, clearly not busy sniffing shit out. Dogs aren't exactly known for their great subtlety, nor is in the customs officers' interests to have dogs tone down their noses and engage in covert ninja sniffery. It may not be working, or it may not even be a drug dog. Half of the point of the dog being there is to provoke nervous behaviour in guilty people, something the handlers have learned to pick up on after years of spoiling everyone's fun and just generally being pains in backsides all round the world.

The dogs are also never 100% foolproof, though their sense of smell is highly acute. They also seem to be trained to react to only larger amounts of drugs. On an average flight from Amsterdam to anywhere, you're going to have a bunch of people that smell enough of weed for the dog to detect it, but chances are only a handful are actually carrying more than ground up crumbs in their pockets. Speaking of crumbs in pockets, I've walked past a dog (doing its job, sniffin' the ever loving fuck out my pants as I walked past) going into Finland and realized later at my destination that in addition to the hashish securely stowed away in my digestive system, I had inadvertently brought a small amount of what my nose determined to be a decent line of speed, as well as enough ground up weed for a small but perfectly serviceable joint. 

Now, it may have been that it was having a shit day, or wasn't even a drug dog in the first place. Maybe the guy behind me had a suitcase full of cocaine and exotic animals. Or maybe they expect so many people to smell slightly of drugs that the dogs are taught to ignore obviously insignificant amounts?


----------



## jancrow

It's a bit subtler than that, as this was an exercise (ie not in public) and neither dogs nor handlers knew where any drugs (or decoy packages) were stashed. So rather than the handler deliberately triggering a dog to 'alert' they found that dogs were more likely to 'alert' when their handlers suspected that drugs were in a particular location. Seems the dogs responded to their handlers' expectations.

Obviously a dog is more likely to respond to larger amounts of drugs as there's more there for them to smell.

Some conmen claim to be able to smell large quantities of banknotes, which is useful to them when they go door to door looking for confused elderly people (who stash money under their beds) to exploit. The mind boggles!


----------



## Spin2021

SWIM was stopped by a sniffer dog entering Latvia a few weeks ago because his jeans smelt of weed from the night before. He also had 20 tabs of LSD wrapped in clingfilm stuck in a book. The dog sniffed him all over for a few minutes but in the end they let him go. 

He was also shitting himself, SWIM wouldn't do so well in a Latvian prison.


----------



## Shambles

I suspect you wouldn't like it either. SWIM seems to get in all kindsa shit. I'd avoid SWIM if I were you. In fact I'd avoid SWIM cos it's actually specifically prohibited in the BL rules. Stick to the first person please - no SWIMming allowed as it provides a false sense of safety from legal consequences when it actuality it does nothing of the sort. It's also really quite hard on the eyes to read when used regularly and also kinda irritating.

Glad you avoided Latvian prison - I can't imagine that would be any kinda fun. FWIW, LSD is odourless so dogs shouldn't be able to smell it no matter how well trained. I wouldn't put my faith in that completely though - those noses really are quite impressive.


----------



## Inflorescence




----------



## subotai

^lol


----------



## my3rdeye

LOL at that too. 
I am not as worried about the dogs as i used to be, I think their effectiveness is limited. The border pigs have some technology (ion scanner?) that allows them to detect drug particles at minute levels though. They asked my friend why he was covered head to toe in cocaine residue. His answer was "I was in Vegas." 
Don't use ID cards to chop up powders. I always do my laundry before crossing border too.


----------



## Inflorescence

There is so much cocaine residue on notes in circulation (can't quantify this with a percentage right now) but we all know it's ludicrously high..In eight cities in Italy alone there are traceable cocaine and cannabis in the very air and there are traceable amounts of prozac and hormones from birth control pills in our drinking water supply in the UK. Can dogs smell that underlying everything else..no idea,

So while not answering the question it does make you wonder....

No idea if this page makes more questions than answers but here is a linkage any hew..

P.S for all the good it will do I bleach my cash cards and run them through dishwasher before European travel..and order new ones before more exotic travels..I also find my Tesco club card a better idea (other supermarket club cards are available )


----------



## parttime crackhead

Are you smuggling all sorts across the border? If not, why the para-ness about cards etc? My wallet will be chock full of drug residue but I couldn't care less when crossing a border because I don't actually have any drugs on me and I'm not attempting to go anywhere with crazy lock you up for trace amounts drug laws.


----------



## my3rdeye

parttime crackhead said:


> Are you smuggling all sorts across the border? If not, why the para-ness about cards etc? My wallet will be chock full of drug residue but I couldn't care less when crossing a border because I don't actually have any drugs on me and I'm not attempting to go anywhere with crazy lock you up for trace amounts drug laws.



Sick of getting strip searched, hassled, my name put in database to be hassled next time.


----------



## Shambles

inflorescence said:


> There is so much cocaine residue on notes in circulation (can't quantify this with a percentage right now) but we all know it's ludicrously high..In eight cities in Italy alone there are traceable cocaine and cannabis in the very air and there are traceable amounts of prozac and hormones from birth control pills in our drinking water supply in the UK. Can dogs smell that underlying everything else..no idea,
> 
> So while not answering the question it does make you wonder....
> 
> No idea if this page makes more questions than answers but here is a linkage any hew..
> 
> 
> P.S for all the good it will do I bleach my cash cards and run them through dishwasher before European travel..and order new ones before more exotic travels..I also find my Tesco club card a better idea (other supermarket club cards are available )



Generally said to be 99% of bank notes in circulation in the UK test positive for cocaine revenue. I suspect that may be somewhat pulled from the universal arse but do believe the Bank of England actually does test banknotes so perhaps more rounded up and rounded off than purely made up. It's a lot anyway.

My limited experience with sniffer dogs (only had the pleasure during raids at my own home - never come across whilst out and about... so far) is that they're surprisingly hit and miss. They go nuts over nothing and completely miss stashes so large I could smell them let alone a dog. I wonder sometimes if they're used more for show and as an excuse to search on human suspicion rather than dog nose. Not all the time obviously but they're certainly not as reliable and infallible as is often suggested.

Of considerably more interest to me than how many ecstasy tabs does it take for a dog to sniff 'em out (that's be one unless I'm very much mistake) was...



> Q. what is german for bumscratcher and knicker sniffer
> 
> A. We're sorry, but there is no literal translation to German for "bumscratcher" or "knicker sniffer." "One who sniffs knickers" is "Wer knickers schnuppert."
> 
> 
> Read more http://www.kgbanswers.co.uk/what-is...er-and-knicker-sniffer/23150443#ixzz2zKUt6icF



These are the serious questions which need answering I'm sure we can all agree.


----------



## MrPorter

Had a sniffer try me on my way into a small one night festival while rolling balls, with about .5g on me but not in my pockets. It instinctively went to my pockets and waistline and no where else. There wasn't really a queue since I turned up late, only about 8 of us, so I can't imagine they were in a rush at all. 90% of people there were probably on MDMA or Ket though and security were incredibly relaxed so I can't imagined they cared. Some people were caught out by the dogs though, but none with dealer sized amounts so maybe they were just shifty

I've never come across these ion scanner things travelling ever. How would they even work?


----------



## Shambles

MrPorter said:


> Had a sniffer try me on my way into a small one night festival while *rolling balls*...



Quite frankly you deserve the dog treatment if not for drugs then for criminal abuse of the English language


----------



## MrPorter

I didn't fancy carrying all 18 ping pongs downhill into the gig, jheeze!


----------



## Sprout

I once got sniffer-ed for the contents of my bag, which were promptly emptied to reveal 30 empty 100g bags of poppy seeds and 17, again empty, co-codamol boxes.
Nothing illegal, just a baker with migraines and a confused tram carriage.


----------



## Ismene

The longer you don't wash your arse, the less chance they'll find the drugs. Logically, if you never wash your arse they will never get the drugs.


----------



## Shambles

Logic = flawless.

Arse = whiffy.


----------



## spacejunk

Shambles said:


> FWIW, LSD is odourless so dogs shouldn't be able to smell it no matter how well trained. I wouldn't put my faith in that completely though - those noses really are quite impressive.


The link in this thread no longer works as it should - but the idea of LSD being "odourless" (etc) may be true for humans, but there are chemicals on the market available to trainers of drug detection dogs that teach the mutts to sniff out acid.

What drugs can dogs smell? 
Anything they are trained to - though I agree their use in policing is very often to spook people, to search people with little evidence beyond the say-so of a cop with a dog (who I would speculate is often led by the handler's instructions as much as any drug scent - especially of individuals in a crowd) and of course to search people who act suspiciously when confronted by fuzz with a hound.

Personally I think animals should be kept out of the police force.
Sniffer dogs, also.


----------



## Shambles

spacejunk said:


> Personally I think animals should be kept out of the police force.
> Sniffer dogs, also.





Agreed. And also agree with the rest of your post. I actually recall that PD thread (littered with many a fine member from days of yore as it is - so many in there who no longer post, a real shame) and kinda presumed dogs could conceivably be trained to sniff out LSD. I very much doubt it's a high priority though and I know it's expensive to train dogs so probably not many are actually trained specifically for LSD. Speculation of course but I really can't see it being a priority. I would imagine more or less everything has an odour which could be detected with sensitive enough equipment and a dog's nose is pretty damn sensitive equipment. Isn't space supposed to smell of lavender? Perhaps that was the last message Laika sent home... 

I'd also agree that it's almost certainly handler prompting dog in many situations - especially large crowds - do they not sit down to indicate a find rather than bark as they seem to do in public? Saw a documentary or two that went into quite a bit of depth about sniffer dogs, their training and their actual abilities. From what I gather they are extraordinarily good but only under ideal conditions and varies a lot from dog to dog and situation to situation. Certainly not the absolute guarantee of being rumbled suggested sometimes. I know during busts I've been involved in (receiving end, not enforcing end) that a dog missed a half oz of heroin that was just in a baggie in a torn open beer can and a carrierbag half full of weed stuffed under the boiler in a cupboard (not the best quality weed but I could smell it let alone a dog). Good but very far from infallible. Kinda hit and miss I'd say. Deterrent more than anything but clearly when they are on form they will find pretty much anything.


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah, I had a nosy at some security firms' websites and a few say they have dogs that can detect LSD. Most don't, though. (Also a sizeable number of them claim to offer a doggy presence, without sniffing ability, just as a deterrent.)



MrPorter said:


> I didn't fancy carrying all 18 ping pongs downhill into the gig, jheeze!


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Actual police sniffer dogs as in the small ones are amazing at smelling at least Erb, I had a year old billy bag that had had green in it for a few hours over a year ago and the wee fecker could smell the empty bag. The big dogs at clubs are just for show but the police ones CAN be very effective, no so much the police but at least the dogs.


----------



## Uncle Robert

Flew into manchester earlier and after baggage claim they had everyone walk single file past a sniffer dog who went up to each person.


----------



## swampdragon

lol, really? Tis my local airport and I'm pretty sure I usually smell of some substance or other. Yikes.


----------



## Uncle Robert

Aye, was very glad I didn't have 5 kilos of coke up my bum as per.

I've seen them training a dog at manchester airport as well. There were a bunch of suitcases in a bundle and the dog had to sit by the one that (I'm assuming) had real drugs inside. The handler would treat the dog by throwing a ball across the room, which led to a hilarious incident where the ball was heading towards a wall with the dog in rapid pursuit - but airport floors being smooth and slippery buggers the dog slid right into the solid wall at considerable speed. It was ok ofc


----------



## spacejunk

^ yeah those dogs that are _crazy_ about balls/toys (canine OCD style) are known for making the best LE sniffer dogs.
They'll do _anything_ to get their damn toy, the little fuckers.


----------



## Stef76

Maybe this sound stupid. Its just an idea.
Example:
Your dealing coke, and you know any day police can come check your house or place you live. 
You dont keep any large amount inside, but there must be traces of coke. 
So.... Take some coke, dilute it in water or alcohol, put it in a vaporizer and spray it everywhere!! Everywhere!!
The dog will stop at every place, and police wont find anything.... 
I guess this goes for any kind of medicine or drug.
You wanna feel safe at home, i think this is a good idea.
Offcourse not for if your outside somewhere or travelling, there you dont want to get any sign of drug on you.


----------



## kingme

i think dogs can trace back concentrations of substances back towards the source... so everything might smell of drugs, but the stockpile will still be detected


----------



## Chatative

The source will generally smell stronger... not rocket science.

I saw a program called _"Inside the Animal Mind" _where a dog was able to smell some meat that was put in a can in a lake half a mile wide & 6 meters deep in an unknown location. It was also raining & windy.

It was almost spot on when it signalled it had found it.

I have no idea whether this is universally the case though & to what extent the same is true of drugs but I would imagine smelling the scent everywhere would confuse matters somewhat.


----------



## Shambles

I've actually known of people do pretty much just that. Varying degrees of success. Dogs are very hit and miss anyway so hard to tell if it actually made a difference.



Chatative said:


> I saw a program called _"Inside the Animal Mind" _where a dog was able to smell some meat that was put in a can in a lake half a mile wide & 6 meters deep in an unknown location. It was also raining & windy.



I saw that programme too. Was fascinating but didn't seem very representative. Not all dogs are quite as good as that one was or they wouldn't miss carrierbags full of weed barely even hidden would they?


----------



## can2013

One day my friends package detected by the dogs at the customs. In the the package there was 3-mmc (m-cat)


----------



## steewith2ees

Last time I brought drugs through an airport the x ray machine sniffed out traces of gear in my psp case, which had to be swabbed.

The swab came back as negative, as all the gear and weed was right up my bum.

Still shit my pants though. Id been doing it for years which is why I became so complacent.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

steewith2ees said:


> Last time I brought drugs through an airport the x ray machine sniffed out traces of gear in my psp case, which had to be swabbed.
> 
> The swab came back as negative, as all the gear and weed was right up my bum.
> 
> Still shit my pants though. Id been doing it for years which is why I became so complacent.



Was that in departure security? Are you sure it wasn't just a random explosives swab? Do X-ray actually sniff now!!? 

It's very common to be swabbed and your stuff swabbed but usually in security at departure the last thing they want to find are drugs. It's just a headache. 

The swab machines are only set on an explosives data profile or so I've been informed when having a "laugh" with security about how I'm always Mr random. Around 1 in 5 are swabbed due to the random program.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...dogs-manchester-cheese-and-sausages-not-drugs

Cheese and sausages, but not drugs apparently. Despite their £1.25 million kennels. Money well spent.


----------



## steewith2ees

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Was that in departure security? Are you sure it wasn't just a random explosives swab? Do X-ray actually sniff now!!?
> 
> It's very common to be swabbed and your stuff swabbed but usually in security at departure the last thing they want to find are drugs. It's just a headache.
> 
> The swab machines are only set on an explosives data profile or so I've been informed when having a "laugh" with security about how I'm always Mr random. Around 1 in 5 are swabbed due to the random program.



The x ray machine sounded a tone and my bag remained inside while the x ray image was scrutanised. The bag was then removed via the conveyor and she searched if fully, giving most of my things a cursory swab until she found the psp case. She showed me the results of the swab on a  monitor and explained to me that she was satisfied I had no dangerous items and I was free to continue through to the departure lounge. She never told me what she was looking for but the screen she referred to had 2 green bars on it - the first bearing the acronym 'COCA' and the 2nd 'HRN'. I know that the machine must have picked up a trace of heroin as Id used the playstation case to stash an 8 ball in the car a week or 2 previously.

My guess is that if either of those bars had been red, I'd still be getting my bum fucked in Wormwood Scrubs now......


----------



## Fug

In the past two months I've been stopped by a copper with a dog on two occasions. I was made to stand still while they walked the dog around me and my luggage - whilst being in the possession of stinky weed/hash, mdma, amphetamine, (as well as acid, benzos and 2cb which yeah they probably aren't trained to smell).

Both times the dog was useless and I was told to go about my business. Such a waste of time.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

steewith2ees said:


> My guess is that if either of those bars had been red, I'd still be getting my bum fucked in Wormwood Scrubs now......



As opposed to getting it done in your mates flat after an excessive amount of K? Lol


----------



## steewith2ees

Exactly, aside from the fact that I am probably the only Bluelighter to have never used a dissociative (Ive had MXP but Ive heard it doesnt even begin to hold a candle to Ket or MXE)


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

steewith2ees said:


> The x ray machine sounded a tone and my bag remained inside while the x ray image was scrutanised. The bag was then removed via the conveyor and she searched if fully, giving most of my things a cursory swab until she found the psp case. She showed me the results of the swab on a  monitor and explained to me that she was satisfied I had no dangerous items and I was free to continue through to the departure lounge. She never told me what she was looking for but the screen she referred to had 2 green bars on it - the first bearing the acronym 'COCA' and the 2nd 'HRN'. I know that the machine must have picked up a trace of heroin as Id used the playstation case to stash an 8 ball in the car a week or 2 previously.
> 
> My guess is that if either of those bars had been red, I'd still be getting my bum fucked in Wormwood Scrubs now......



Yep then they switched the usually program. Dodged a bullet there son! If you ask I believe they have to inform you of the scan they will carry out before they do it. 

Top tip; 

It amazes me this selfie generation stupidly. 

For the last 6 or so years our passports across the EU come with a camera symbol on the front.

This little symbol means you are on the EU database for facial and eye recognition. Although not as unique as fingerprint it's pretty much accurate. 

Every time you go to security in the UK there is now an extra gate. This theoretically matches your ticket details to your facial print or takes a facial print if your not registered and stores it. Every time you go through passport on arrival same thing. This system is a cross border system and operates on a global share basis. 

Now call me paranoid but certainly anyone with a record or under suspicion is already profiled before they hit security / customs. 

If I were LE I'd also be profiling anyone who decided to post there face anywhere nefarious. Sometimes there is some truth behind the movies. Likely this technology is already in use in major city CCTV systems. I never understand why people want to highlight what they look like. It's pretty much giving up any right to anonymity or perhaps people just don't realise?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Went to a club. 2 mates had a spliff up the road before going in. I didn't bother. I walked straight passed the dog. Turned round both mates had had a tug and were being searched. Dog had indeed indicated on them. Lot of people believe "club" dogs are for show. Clearly this one wasn't. 

However the mate with the spliff had more on him. He just said we had a spliff literally up the road. They stopped searching him he walked straight in with his stash!!!


----------



## SmokingAces

Somebody was right, about those small German Shepard dogs. I think are actually hot to trot. 

The bigger ones Alsatians etc I only really come across going to festivals. But I've walked past them with MDMA and weed on me. I think after a couple of hours they become overwhelmed and tire of it. 

Needless to say in this day and age, none of that should be a problem if you have your wits about you. ie not stinking of dope, showered, clean clothes and any amount of drugs on you sealed properly.


----------



## Don Luigi

Sid said:


> Somebody was right, about those small German Shepard dogs. I think are actually hot to trot.
> 
> The bigger ones Alsatians etc I only really come across going to festivals. But I've walked past them with MDMA and weed on me. I think after a couple of hours they become overwhelmed and tire of it.
> 
> Needless to say in this day and age, none of that should be a problem if you have your wits about you. ie not stinking of dope, showered, clean clothes and any amount of drugs on you sealed properly.



In 2008 the bus we hired to take us down to the Oxegen festival got pulled over by the Guards for a drug search. We were all lined up outside the bus while they went in with a Labrador. They found a bag of weed on the bus which my mate hid under his seat when he realised what was happening. The dog found it right away and he owned up to it immediately. The dog was then led down the line and we were clean. They then opened up the luggage hold and the dog jumped in. I then began to worry because that's where I had an ounce of brown stashed.

However, I had the foresight to conceal the solid the night before. It was stashed in my tent bag had it wrapped in a layer of cling film, followed by a layer of kitchen roll, sprayed with aftershave. I repeated this layering process so many times that the ounce looked more like five ounces. I watched the dog jump right on top of all the luggage, have a little nosey, then jump back out. I was very relieved 

My friend got taken away to to the police station while our bus waited at the side of the road. They were dead-on about it and processed him quite quickly before releasing him on €100 bail, with a future court date, and bringing him back to the bus. It turned out to be a nightmare though because, during that time we were waiting, another bus had caught fire on the motorway around Dublin which meant we had to drive through the city to get to our destination, which caused even further delays. By the time we arrived at the festival all of our other mates were set up and now very merry. They had the luxury of pitching their tents in the sunshine. It was pishing it down when we arrived so we had to set up in a veritable quagmire


----------



## BigG

If you live in NI and get lifted and bailed in the Republic can you not just go back over the border and fuck them off as long as you don't return? Or do warrants issued in Eire hold sway in NI?


----------



## Don Luigi

I couldn't honestly tell you but, with the amount of travelling done across the borders, and our automatic dual citizenship, it was most prudent that he appeared for his court date. He went to the court date with no representation but, thankfully, there was a solicitor at the courtroom who represented him for free. I think he was fined another €100/150 but the solicitor explained that the defendant had travelled by bus from the North coast and that, in order to pay his return fare, he only had €80, The judge accepted that fine and he went on his merry way.

All in all, a very expensive 20 bag of grass :D


----------



## BigG

Don Luigi said:


> I couldn't honestly tell you but, with the amount of travelling done across the borders, and our automatic dual citizenship, it was most prudent that he appeared for his court date. He went to the court date with no representation but, thankfully, there was a solicitor at the courtroom who represented him for free. I think he was fined another €100/150 but the solicitor explained that the defendant had travelled by bus from the North coast and that, in order to pay his return fare, he only had €80, The judge accepted that fine and he went on his merry way.
> 
> All in all, a very expensive 20 bag of grass :D



Yeah it's hardly like running away to South America in the hope of escaping extradition


----------



## BecomingJulie

An ounce of brown?! What were you doing on a bus, if you could afford that level of drugpiggery?


----------



## Don Luigi

BecomingJulie said:


> An ounce of brown?! What were you doing on a bus, if you could afford that level of drugpiggery?



I should perhaps clarify that brown refers to cannabis resin.

If I was taking an ounce of heroin to a music festival, not many gigs would have been in my plans. I would have been too busy nodding or flogging it.

There were a few people going around with fake police badges and flashing them at people they saw smoking weed. Many people fell for it. They approached me and my mate and he pulled what was left of his resin out to give it to them, shaking like a leaf. They saw that it was barely a jointsworth and told him they felt bad taking it, so they moved on :D


----------



## BecomingJulie

You see, if I was Old Bill, I'd regard "less than a joint's worth" as evidence that someone was planning to score some more, and bust them even harder.

Law enforcement's loss is the criminal fraternity's gain .....


----------



## Don Luigi

Well, I'm very glad you did not pursue that particular vocation. The last thing we need is more competent police officers tackling the supply of drugs!


----------



## Fug

On the subject of training dogs


----------



## DividedSchizoMind

*is there a list of drugs that dogs cannot detect?*

this would b really usefull info


----------



## benson7

Pretty sure they struggle with Spice which is why it's so popular in prisons now.


----------



## SheWasLvL18

I think they can only smell drugs they are trained to smell, so I think knowing what they could smell would be significantly smaller and more useful list.  I'd imagine they are trained to smell the common drugs: Weed, heroin, coke, etc.  I doubt they could smell most of the drugs sold as research chemicals.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Benzos.

Depending on how they're trained they may not smell opiates that aren't heroin, although I imagine more may be trained to sniff out fentanyl too these days (good, fuck fent).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

LSD and other chemicals that don't have a smell I would say they can't smell


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Dogs are now trained in most jails to smell Spice / Mamba even when soaked onto paper Benson7, why anyone would want to smoke that damn stuff is beyond me though.


----------

